# November 2013 - To-Do List and Prep Journal



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi all. Whoever sent Murphy this way, take him back. He showed up Tuesday, my date night, and came back with a vengeance last night.

DD kept her nieces so dh and I could run errands. Found some good deals at thrift store, clothes for kids and some twin sheets. Went to Kroger and they had markdown chicken and beef so picked up a bunch. Went to Wally mart got more jars, groc, etc. Lowe's to get stove pipe. Pull into Lowe's and woman stops to tell us we have no tail lights. Dh checks fuses when we come out and replaces one. Lights work, close driver door, no lights. Change fuse again, drive away radio turns on, lights go out. Change fuse again, stop for gas, open door, no lights. Out of fuses, back to Wally for more. Head to DD to pick up girls, DD doing fuses. Find out car packed and can't fit all car seats. Dh changes fuses, DD follows us with kids till we get to farm truck. Lights stated in dh ripped out radio. Transfer all to farm truck and I follow in sidekick, as we got stuck in mud in morning so mad sure no extra weight. Go to park sidekick, key won't come out and lights go out again. Dh checks fuses, puts new one, key comes out flashers turn on. Dh pulled fuses, I locked car and cried.

Dgds thought all was funny, DD laughed so hard I thought she was going to pee her pants. Finally get a little time to ourselves, coffee was good, get shopping done, and it takes 2 cars to get us all home.

Last night had a heavy rain and high winds. Heard a crash, woke up this morning to find a tree, hickory, came down. On our woodshed, crashed thru roof and wood got rained on.

Please take Murphy back!!!!

I am now canning up all the meat I bought, have had it packed on ice super insulated. Gotta learn be root cellars and good coolers. Girls want to make cookies and I am considering using Polly pockets as targets. Dh says hickory is good wood and at least the storm saved him the trouble of cutting it down. I knew we should have never planned to have alone time.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Lindamarie...sorry about that tree. Been there....Lost a 100 yr. old maple in our yard. I was at work and Pa actually slept thru it coming down missing our house by inches. I came home to all our good neighbors helping him cut it up. Have another big, no, giant elm that we've had cabled but starting to split again that we'll have to take down this year. It would destroy our barn and chicken house plus a lot of fence. Fortunately it generously plants babies every spring so have transplanted quite a few. It's shade will be greatly missed in chicken house and goat run.

To town to do errands, get Pa's meds, feed, library, etc. See the feed store is now carrying 2 qt. canning jars and owner says he plans to keep doing so as a lot of demand for them. Took in another 6 doz eggs which pays for a bag of crumbles. Went out when we got home and made Pa weigh what he was feeding the girls and he admits he's been over feeding them drastically. They get spouts and lots of kitchen waste besides laying mash. Feed has gone up dramatically in price though. No letting chickens run free as they'd be gone in a day ...coyote buffet!

Ann..that would be interesting to convert treadle with a different head. I hate those long bottoms that hold so little thread. Seen how to do on Pintrest and think I could do it easily with my old Kenmore. Have a new Pfaff with all the bells and whistles but always find myself using that Kenmore.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Janome makes a new treadle head that zig-zags and back stitches. You just need the treadle cabinet and install the new head. The one thing I really don't like about old treadle machines is you have to tie all the threads as they don't back stitch. 

Its almost 50Âº here today and the wind is blowing about 30 mph steady with higher gusts. Leaves are coming down and piling up in the hedges. We need to mow/mulch leaves this week if dh feels up to it. Our ds usually comes and helps us but we hate to ask him this year as he's having severe pain in his neck. His doctor wants him to find a desk job, but there's no way ds is qualified for any thing like that so he keeps doing the heavy factory job. We think he needs to rest when he's not working instead of helping us out. 

Yesterday I finished moving last year's composted leaves onto the garden. I also harvested some radishes and lettuce from my late plantings under cover. They aren't doing great but still free food. I have a couple bags of composted cow in the garage that I'd like to spread on the asparagus and rhubarb tomorrow. No way am I working out in the wind today! We are still extremely dry here and still under a burn ban. I now have two huge piles to be burned IF the burn ban gets lifted and the wind stops blowing -- neither seem likely at the moment. Our area is extemely windy and there are huge numbers of wind towers (generators) in our area.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Not too much to report here........Wish I was brave enough to try to start the November thread:whistlin:.

Worked in one of my pantries.......for hours Saturday. Found a couple of jars, who seals have failed. YUK! and Darn it!!

Baby toe still sore and aching! 
Received 12 cans of Yoders canned bacon.....got an e-mail they wre out of the rest and would ship whenever they re-stock.

Cool yesterday....all day. Rain for today?????? We will see. Some parts of the State got 15 inches last week......we barely got wet.
We are still under a burn ban and drougt, here,also.

While rummaging in the pantry.....I found 4 quarts of vegetable soup mix, that I canned about 9 yrs ago. I looked thru the freezer, took out my oldest beef roast...... browned it up and made a huge pot of Soup. Yummy.

Plan on another ammo order this week. And, of course.....the Feed store.:grit:


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

The neighbor lady hires her yard work done and they were out today mulching and vacuuming leaves. I asked dh to go talk to the guy (we know him) and ask if he'd do our yard too. Dh is still not doing well and I didn't want him to have to do all the work. So for $75 we got the leaves and grass mowed/mulched/vacuumed and dumped in the garden. Dh and I then moved them into the hoop to compost for the garden. This is so worth the $75 -- we have two city lots and 13 large shade trees so a lot of leaves. A couple of the neighbor's trees still have leaves so I hope the wind is strong from the west when they come down! I got the last of the fence posts that supported the tomatoes out of the garden so I think other than the cover over lettuce everything is buttoned up for winter.

Fareway has turkeys for 85Â¢ a pound. I don't have room in the freezer so don't want to buy this soon. Actually, I'm hoping prices go down closer to Thanksgiving. I usually shop the days I work but I'm not working this week so I think I'm going to make a special shopping/library trip tomorrow. Fareway has some really good deals plus I have the $10 off Aldis coupon so its a good chance to do some stocking up. Hobby Lobby has McCalls patterns for 99Â¢ so I might take a look at them.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Well dgd turned 5 today. Our other DDS little girl turned 4, three weeks ago. Next week other one turns 1 and Christmas day the other one turns 3. Hopefully our thanksgiving will give us something to be thankful for, as court is Dec 6. My holidays are not looking too happy.

With the way we live, I'm starting to feel like a living history museum. As least the girls are getting a hands on education.

Dh ripped the radio out of my car and replaced all the fuses again. So far so good. Maybe Murphy decided it was getting too cold here. 

Seems we over paid on our vehicle insurance so we have some extra spending money for supplies, which is good. 

Been preparing myself for deer hunting. I have a mantra, kind if like the little engine that could. Mine is....i can do this, I can do this.....

Mpillow....i give up on swag bucks. Its got me stumped.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Texasdd, where's the best place to buy the canned bacon?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Okay...so is everyone else in denial like I am....It's Nov 5th and we are still on the Oct thread, LOL!! Yeah, I want to keep thinking it's Oct, too......


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Feeling old---DD #1 will be 18yo tomorrow. Where does the time go?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Kids and I were watching a show on Amazon yesterday. One of the characters made oatmeal scotches......I've been craving them ever since! Broke down and made some this morning....learned a good lesson:

Well, my cookie batter was way wrong! I haven't made these cookies in 30 yrs or so, so I cooked 5 just to confirm I messed something up.....they came out like crumble. I can't follow a recipe, I always have to modify something it seems. So I had to stop and think. Often I replace 1/2 to 2/3 of the solid fat in cookies with oil.....never been a problem...I used 1/2 c butter and 3/4 c oil. I cut the sugar as I don't like overly sweet things (especially when there are some sort of chips in the cookie) never been a problem doubt it would cause this. I used unsweetened coconut instead of sweetened.....should be a problem. I'm out of eggs so I used powder BINGO!!! I added a few tablespoons of water to the batter and it was "fixed". Now had I been stressed from a SHTF situation (and yes I would bake cookies, especially if the world were coming to and end) I might have missed that issue. That's why we need to practice now with our "emergency stashes" and not just wait till SHTF. If you don't like beans normally....you won't like them any better later, lol.


----------



## Jo (May 11, 2002)

Glad you figured it out......suggestion, write on side of egg can to add extra water to recipes. I know I forget after awhile if I don't do something all the time. I also write on the recipe if I try some different and I like to write the date, the years really fly by and its fun to see when you used that recipe. Made cookies one year when it was the first snow, some of our kids never seen snow, so every year after we made cookies when the first snow started.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

DW - I got it at Emergency Essentials 13.99 regular 16.99.......It's the cheapest I have ever found. (beprepared.com)

Also, found another ammo site I like......ammo.net. I placed a big bulk order yesterday.

Delivering 10 Rum cakes today. A big Bread Pudding for tomorrow.... and I have a 3 day weekend.....therefore, Tamale throwdown for me. Also have a Short bread order for Tuesday. Lots of Pumpkins, Pecan, and Sweet Potato, Apple and Mince pies on order for Thanksgiving.

I got a Seasonal order ... from a Winery, I do business with........ suddenly, I don't have time to breathe.

Did a bit of knitting for a Christmas gift.....will try to find a bit of time on it today, as well.

Cold front came thru a couple of hours ago.....with rain:banana:.

I gotta run glaze the Rum cakes.... one more time!
Have a great day, all.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Cold front moving thru as I type.. already dropped 15 degrees from this am. Rain which is appreciated as is the pitter patter kind. Son and I plan to tie the throw quilt we've made for Pa today. He's like a toddler with his blankie....the one he has is a raggedy disgrace!! 

Re-connected with long lost cousin. Stays are her family farm as a kid started me on the whole farm living dream. She had seen my MIL's obit in paper and tried to get address thru the funeral home which couldn't give it to her. Lots of remembering thru emails now. I remember my Aunt Doris in her bare feet marching into the chicken house, grabbing a chicken and wringing its neck for supper. Strong stuff for a city girl! She did all her cooking on a wood stove, grew huge garden and was a childhood idol, I guess. I never even knew how we were related until now. Don't think of such things as kids and now all those who know have died.

Finally learned to use my new stove...not used to having 350 mean 350! So enjoyable to be able to bake and have it turn out. Angel food cake was perfect. Homemade is soooo good with strawberries from the freezer. Like to make meals and name the few things I had to buy to produce what my kids all tease me by calling "Mom's dinner miracle".


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Aaahh---CHoooo 

Cleaning under furniture that hasn't been moved since we came back to the US 4 yrs ago. I no longer have a gray/white stripe around my dresser on the dark green carpet from where the vacuum can't get any closer, lol. 1 bag for Goodwill and 1/2 a bag for the trash man....and that just one corner of our room :sob: NOw to work on DH's Gray/white stripe around his dresser. I can't clean his dresser out....that's HIS job, but I can get the nasty dust for him and vac underneath it. His has moved in the past 4 yrs a few time do get to the wiring...so it's not near as bad as mine was.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

When I needed to find beneficiary on a Will and the funeral home was the only option, I sent a letter asking them to add the address and forward the enclosed letter (in stamped envelope) to the party. The lady I was searching for had moved to a nursing home so I would never have located her without the assistance of the funeral home. The lady was named as the individual giving information on her sister's death certificate which is where I got the funeral home name. They forwarded my letter and I had a phone call from the lady within a week.

My continuing search for a new Medicare Part D plan continues. Elderbridge gave me two choices with good premiums both require use of Walmart pharmacy which I loath. Even when you call in a refill you have to wait and wait and wait. Either you stay around with a bunch of sick people at the pharmacy or go shop (which I believe is Walmart's goal). Waste of valuable time. Plus my costs are less using the $4 prescription plan at HyVee and Target than they would be using the insurance until I meet my deductible which is usually in December if at all. I really feel bad for people forced to go to the ACA exchange if its as stupid complicated as Part D.

We had a nice day of showers yesterday. We got just under an inch of rain - yippee!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Weather beautiful today. Girls love outside days. 
Got the roof fixed on the woodshed. Apple trees still have plenty on them. 

Got a call from a friend earlier saying coming out today for a visit. Have had terrible headache since.

Girls going to other grandma on Friday so I can make a supply run. Made arrangements with neighbor's son to go hunting. Wish me luck.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Sun actually woke me up. Bright blue sky but heavy frost last night. Gonna bundle up and take care of all the dead pots of plants on porch,etc.

Went to see Captain Phillips last night. Wow, great movie...unless you are my son who actually got seasick with all that ocean movement on the screen. I had to drive us home in the dark which I just don't do with my bad eyesight. Don't think he is a candidate for 3-D movies! I'm gonna have to find a movie buddy as Pa won't go; can't hear so misses most of the action.

Finally dragged my fancy dancy Pfaff out and don't know what I did but it was sewing like a dream after cleaning and rethreading. Made two cute potholders and quilted them,too. Don't know what they call the stitch but I call it chicken tracks. Has two quilt stitches and 6 old time quilt stitches plus a jillion more I haven't tried. Did try the leaf st. and one that actually makes circles!! Don't know why but just hadn't felt like sewing lately.

Cast on a hat for son to knit for his bald BIL. Glad he likes to knit but that means I have to fix all the booboos


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

DH went to hunting camp for a few days. I have sick children....and I suspect DH was coming down with it.
Made DD a pumpkin cake for bday. YUM!
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/pumpkin-cake-ii-2/
Taking it easy this week. Boys deer all cut up, sending some meat to butcher for sausage.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

mpillow said:


> DH went to hunting camp for a few days. I have sick children....and I suspect DH was coming down with it.
> Made DD a pumpkin cake for bday. YUM!
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/pumpkin-cake-ii-2/
> Taking it easy this week. Boys deer all cut up, sending some meat to butcher for sausage.


That recipe looks good! Is that a large can of pumpkin?


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Son has been really helping to get us ready for winter so Pa took him to town to, supposedly, get lumber to fix sliding door track but really go bowling!!! They both love it and rarely go anymore. New place opened up here recently. Actually bought all the equipment from the old bowling alley that we cleaned every weekend. Paid well but mens' bathrooms are just plain disgusting! We'd flip a coin for who had to do it.....

I just tried the pumpkin cake recipe...used a small can pumpkin and the batter consistency seemed right for a cake with that amount. Smells good and with my new stove can actually see in the oven that it is rising beautifully....sure smells good! Called for cake pans or a 9x11 but I used my angel food pan.

Even with selling 6-7 dozen eggs weekly I can be lavish with my usage again plus dogs love scrambled eggs on their supper. Thanks girls. My two pet girls..one a runt and the other has crippled foot have moved into the vacant small coop by themselves and rewarding me with a huge blue egg and a shiny pale pink one daily. Don't miss those three loud nasty roosters one bit and they are gonna be chicken enchiladas for supper!

Heavy frost didn't seem to harm the late Arkansas Black apples or the pears still on the tree but will pick them when Pa gets home. Got a few apple crates so I can layer the pears between newspaper and let them ripen fully. Don't know what kind of pear they are but sure deliciously juicy. Cow loves the rotten ones...and who knew you can feel limited amts. of osage oranges to livestock? Gave one to Joy and she gobbled it with relish and no ill effects. The trees aren't where she can get to them on her own.

Need to get busy and order a case milk from EE. Didn't realize we'd used up the old one. Amazon says they can no longer get the yogurt culture I've used for several year. Darn. Could count on perfect yogurt. Now will have to try something different. And looks like more expensive,too.

Timer dinged...time to take the cake out.....


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

My kids are a hoot! They got all excited that I was "allowing" them to go outside and wash the windows, LOL! When they were small (5 & 8) they would fight over who got to wash the toilets :runforhills:.....yeah, they are over that one now, lol. So my Living room now has cleaner windows (still some streaks.....but I can live with that). I got the plastic up on the big single pane window (w/ wavy glass) in the front of the house. Weather's going to drop next week, so we needed to get it up. Ordered more Christmas presents....finding stuff for FIL, BIL and SIL is a challenge...niece's are getting hard, too....tis' the age. Now I'm just sitting here chilling out listening to the kids play chess in the other room in front of the wood stove....yeah, life is good!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

yes it was the small can 15 oz....if you look in the comments someone wrote using the small can, less sugar and some nutmeg....I went by those comments.

Enjoy!


----------



## WV Farm girl (Nov 26, 2011)

My biggest October and November prep was a new job with a HEALTHY raise! Yay!!! It will help immensely and allow us to reach our goal of getting my farm house fixed up faster. We are planning on moving there when my step-son graduates college. Still 4 yrs in the future but I will have a nice house and healthy nest egg by that time!
I am getting 1 egg a day from my 5 quail hens. One of them started laying a cpl weeks ago again and I am glad for it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Frost yesterday. House is really chilly this morn. We got some of that much needed pitter patter rain, too.

This weekend is Tamale time. I have my Masa custom ground fresh. I have it here, so...... I am ready to rock. OLE!!

I delivered all the Rum Cakes andthe Bread Pudding..... walked away with 4 more orders of both.

Our Feed order will be delivered today.....We will be busy putting that away.

WVFG - Awsome!!! YAY for you!!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Pumpkin cake half gone...try the recipe. Delicious. I frosted with cream cheese frosting. Time to stock up on cr. cheese...79 cents this week and has been $1.79 for ages even at Walmart.

TDD...I love tamales. Used to work with a Mexican nurse and she made the best ones...once she took two of our pig heads and made them for our whole shift. We make tortillas 2-3 times a week and everything goes on one. Breakfast generally scrambled eggs wrapped in tortillas.

Biggest news around here is son and wife put in offer on small homestead and got it...for 10 grand less that list as the folks live in Arkansas and were desperate to sell. He has a VA fixed loan and payments less than their rent but plan to just keep paying the rent to pay off early. 8 acres fenced with nice barn, chicken house. 3 bedroom house with a full walkout basement for his reloading and her soap making projects. They are super excited. Closer Fort,too so less driving for them. Cassie wants goats soooo bad....


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

My husband called last night to ask me--- to save him some pumpkin cake. He had some Wed. before he left. Are you kidding me?????????? You want me to make it last until Sunday????????????????? :umno: Told him to check the cupboard for some:spam:


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Here is a recipe I tried last week for pumpkin cookies. Oh my gosh, best pumpkin cookies ever:

http://www.food.com/recipe/best-pumpkin-cookies-185445


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

I have plenty of pumpkins and now I have some new recipes to try. Thank you.

Woke up to frost this morning. Brrrrr. 

Trying to do a million things at once, lots of projects going on. Teaching oldest dgd how to use work the treadle. She's having fun. 

Root cellar finally all cleaned out, have more space for storage. With the little ones here and winter coming have definitely stepped up our preps and supplies. Pantry is filled and I hope to get a deer to add to pantry. Dh feels we should definitely get more wood,especially with kids here. Supposed to puck up a few chickens next week. They are older and laying already and the eggs will definitely help. 

Told dh I want to get a pig again. He has learned not to question my plans, as they usually turn out right. 
Well off to get everyone in the car.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Shopping day. I didn't pick up too much...but did pick up some seasonal deals. Love brown and serve roll this time of year. I stick them in the freezer then we cook them up around Super Bowl and use as buns for sliders....nice size. Aldi's didn't receive the shipment of many of the things in the ad....will go back in a few days and see if they have the pie crusts. I'd like to pick up a few of those this year to "live" in the freezer. I make pie crusts from scratch, usually....but there are days when there just isn't time - or I can tell the kids to garb a crust and a qt of filling and "do it". Working on eating up our pantry so we don't have to pack and move it later....so not too much food bought. I do need to work up the nerve to make ghee, now. I'm up to about 16# of butter in the freezer...but it's SO cheap this time of year 

DH called and wanted me to start thinking about the 2014 NRA conference. It's the same weekend as the home school conference in Cincinnati. He thinks we should do the home school conference Fri and Sat, then drive over to Indy for the NRA show on Sunday. Then head north the Shipshewanna and go to Yoder's Hardware on Monday. He heard it's a "competitor" for Lehman's....which is very near where we live....and wants to see it. Then he thinks he can go back to work on Tuesday.....I think he is over estimating how quickly he will recover from all that driving, lol. His thinking is if we reserve hotel rooms now we can stay where we want.....rooms are still available. Since you can cancel later (within 3 days I think) it sounds like a good plan. This also gives me a bunch of "insight"....he's thinking he will still be employed with his current company in April....nice info to have! I can take a deep breath, looks like we won't have pack up the Christmas Decorations and then continue and pack up the house at the same time (a big fear of mine). I'd rather have Christmas - THEN tidy and polish up and think about moving.....also gives me 2 months to fill the Goodwill semi-truck down the street.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Yesterday was shopping day and wow did we cover a lot of ground. Started with dh's doc appointment, then library, library book store and library book sale, next to office to pick up my check, then Drug Town for RX, followed by Menards, a lunch break, then to Walmart (got some 22LR and Christmas gift cards), Aldis, Fareway and finally stopped at eye doctor on way home. My feet are still hurting today!

Aldis clerk refused to take my "$10 off on $40 purchase" coupon. I went to the car and read the coupon carefully and it said "redeemable at any Aldis" so I went back in and asked for the manager. I got my $10. The manager told me the coupon was intended only for the Minnesota market. I pointed out that if that was the case it should have stated that. At first Aldis headquarters had told them not to accept the coupon but later said to accept it. I'd printed off 3 of the coupons, one for me and two for friends -- a way to give them a "gift" that cost me only ink and paper.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

So DD18 just left for a long weekend of hunting @ my mom's with her uncle's supervision.
((she demanded the rest of the b-day cake))

Made sure she had butt-out tool and zipties, hot hands, doe tag....lindamarie for you: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTmI8TapW38[/ame]

goodluck!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Mpillow.....i can't play or see pic.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

k here it is at cabelas.....you stick it in the anus, twist and pull a little then ziptie the intestine and continue "gutting deer"....it works slick.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunters-Specialties-Butt-Out-Tool/741847.uts


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm going to need a bigger barf bag and a stiff drink


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Yogis back. Do I have the only bear that does not know its time to hibernate?


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Ladies - Roast those pumpkins, before you use them in your recipes....Unbelieveable Good! ...Even if it's canned pumpkin.​ 
Mutti - I am not Mexican/ Hispanic...I just got tired of buying Tamales, that were no good...... So, took a course.....It was awful..... I came home, told my self..... all I needed was the technique...... I could make my own delicious filling....Viola......My Tamale business was born.
I have been doing them for about 15 years......It has been very sucessful. MUCH work.... especially by myself.
Of course, I do a ton of bakeing, Wediing cakes, etc. And, I have a full time job.
So, off I go.
Have a wonderful day.​ 
MGM - Time to check in, MISSY!!!​


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

TDD..I'm not Latino either but I should be as I love the flavors. Plus it is a cheap way to eat. Who thought pork heads could be soooo tasty??! Guy at our meat packer always wants to know what I'm gonna do with all the parts I take home....why should he be using all those extry parts to make stuff to sell like bologna or sausage when homemade is so good? Last piggy heads got turned into head sausage for BIL...he loved it but me, not so much! And no funny ingredients you can't pronounce when you make it yourself. 

In our rural part of the state we are lucky to have immigrants who open restaurants so McD's and Sonic aren't your only dining out choices! Both make everything from scratch. So good. Plus my step-mom was Korean so learned a lot of cooking from her...still haven't developed taste for seaweed though! But fiddlehead ferns are worth the hunt...

Not being a picky eater will be a plus when hard times hit...well, actually they are here but people just don't know it.

Supposed to be in low 20's by end of week so pulled out bags of suet from freezer and made batch of suet cakes. The birds love it and we see lots of different birds...even the elusive Baltimore orioles come. Have found their nests along by pond but never saw one before last winter. 

And don't forget you can make "pumpkin" pie from winter squashes, too. Add your usual spices and you will never know the difference. I make pumpkin pie often thru the year as my sons' favorite. Time to stock up on canned. Went thru my grocery receipts to see if I could determine how much of different baking items I used the past year as they go on such great sales at the holidays. 99cents for 5# bags flour this week; same with chocolate chips which freeze well.

Anyone have any luck hunting yet? Saw four bucks and three does out by my pond yesterday am. Two tags to fill.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

3 deer for us! 2 spikes and a 5 point. Pretty good for Maine. It is unusual to get more than one deer a season for us! Only one deer per hunter here.

I get the hog jowls smoked and use like bacon. I know what tamales are, never had one but they look good! I love mexican cuisine for the most part!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

No venison here, yet. Buy DH actually saw deer today....so that's an improvement. Few more hours till dark, so there is still a chance for this weekend.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Our first hard freeze is on the way next week 20's. We have to bring in all the Citrus Trees, Palms, Tropicals, etc........agggghHHH! 

Mutti, I swear we are Twins...... I made suet cakes....just yesterday, myself!! HA HA!!
mpillow - Congrats on the haul of venison.... Are you going to can some of it???
lindamarie - I'm with you on the barf bag...eewwwwww!

Well, my lounging is over for the day.......gotta go.....Ya'll have just the best!!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

We steak the inner and outer loin and turn the rest into garlic and italian sausage. I find that my chili, spaghetti, zuppa, shepherd's pie are all much tastier made with sausage that is very lean.
I even make "hamburgers" on the grill with the beef sausage from the calf we do most years.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

mpillow...great luck getting 3 deer. Good eating for your family this winter. Our season starts next Sat. This weekend is strictly for wounded warriors other than bow hunters. Last weekend for kids and it is amazing how many 6-11 yr olds get theirs. Nice to see that more than half the pics in paper were girls. Helpful skill to have.

Beautiful day yesterday so got the dead flowers cleaned up, mulched front flowers beds, cut rest of the mint and put chicken wire on all my finished areas to keep the blankety-blank cats from using as their private toliets. As I mentioned son and DIL bought a mini-farm and are dying to get more cats so we will be glad to set them up!!

We took a drive out to their new place. Think they found a jewel. Two great outbuildings for goats and chickens. Established garden area. Asparagus. Grapes. Even a bluebird house trail. About 4 of the 8 acres oak woods. Also has wood furnace or propane plus brand new a/c. And two fields with good fence. Want to order them some fruit trees. Have never heard my son babble before but he is so excited to have his own place. 

Lindamarie...going bear hunting? I've had bear before and not that bad if processed properly. Would be a great hide to tan. Have only done sheep so far.

Pa got the ashes out of the wood boiler so all set for the predicted 20's this week. Yesterday shorts...now I'll need my leggings. Arthritic joints do not like to be cold. He made me several more chicken wire cages for my suet cakes. We have very greedy woodpeckers here but love to watch them.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

DH is out duck hunting so I'm looking forward to some fresh duck tenders fried up golden brown and served with this awesome dip he makes.

I've been slacking seriously on my preps. I ran out of our favorite body wash a week ago and couldn't find it. I swore I'd bought it at Wal Mart but after checking all 3 of them here I still couldn't find it. I checked every single store I could think of that I may have purchased it at. It's the Body Essence Tea Tree Ultra Body Moisturizing Body Wash. I finally broke down and Googled it and sure enough, I did get it at Wal Mart. The only two that had any were the two in the neighboring towns. I bought all they had, 8 bottles total. Why do I get the feeling they may be discontinuing this. Darn it, every time I find something I really like it magically gets discontinued. I think I'll place an online order for all I can get (at least a two year supply) and have it delivered to a local store.

Next to stock up on is facial tissue and toilet tissue. I'll go check the paper later.

I generally begin my stocks in October and keep more than enough on hand to last until hurricane season. After losing my home once (and all my stocks) I don't want to have much on hand during the peak of the threat from June to September.

While at Wal Mart this morning a lady was complaining to the cashier about not being able to get help because there are no employees around let alone more than two employees checking people out. The cashier stated very matter of fact, "Honey, you might as well get use to it because you ain't seen nothing yet." Hmmmmm???? And just when I thought they couldn't get any worse.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

All 3 girls sick. I feel old. 

Came home with a load of supplies yesterday. Prepping takes in a whole new meaning with the girls here. We have been stocking up and canning like crazy, need to find storage space.

Hopefully will get 10 minutes to myself later to thoroughly read everyone post, have been skimming between diapers, stuffy nose and vomiting.

Hopefully I will get a deer and bear. Does it sound cruel that I am looking forward to taking the life of an animal? I just keep thinking food.

DD ordered to detox, I'm praying we might see a flicker if light. Youngest will turn 1 on Thursday.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

ejagno - Try looking on Amazon for you Body wash, Tissue and TP........ I have auto shipments, that I signed up for with them. I Love that I do't have to run all over town to find any bargains. It comes to my door and I put it away.

Get you some vinyl 55 gallon Barrels with the screw on tops, and store the paper products in. The stay very dry and the rodents don't bother them.

linda marie - No, I don't think it is cruel.....You have a lot of mouths to feed. That bear would have to go....if it shows back up. It should be hibernating... and besides that.....it's a very unpredictable, dangerous animal.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Lindamarie, we don't have bear here (officially....one shows up somewhere in the every year) but ever single deer I see looks like supper to me. NO it's not cruel to take an animals life for food. I'm not big on trophy hunters though, although some do give the carcass to food banks and such....but not all. 

Weather has taken a turn here. Yesterday was beautiful and warm, today I couldn't get warm. Wood burners going now, will likely be "in use" much this week. Lined jeans will be the uniform of the week, too.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Lindamarie, hope the little ones get better soon and that you and your dh don't get sick! Hope the hunts go well, too. I was disappointed that my hubby didn't draw a deer tag this year, and his friend who always gives us his deer decided not to hunt, so I'm keeping two of the wether goats to raise for meat. Dh did get an antelope, so not a total bare hunt. Hubby has eaten bear, says it's not bad, just a bit like greasy pork. Even if you don't eat it, for the safety of your grands, I'd take it out.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Jan too bad you didn't get any venison this year. Antelope is good but there's not a lot of meat on an antelope.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Weather also, really starting to turn here.......40F/Damp this morn.......freezes for several days on the way Low 20's. Slight chance of rain.
House really cools off over night. I really don't mind the steaming Tamale Pots going......warms things up. I also love to can in the winter.:thumb:

Fireplace WILL be burning tomorrow, Our high temps only 40F,and windy.

Shocker for me this morning.....I had to break into a store of coffee......YIKES!! Off to the grocery store for me!! I really hated to do it....But, I HAVE to HAVE my coffee!!
Well, back to my "Tamale Factory"

Thank you Veterans!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Shocker for me this morning.....I had to break into a store of coffee......YIKES!! Off to the grocery store for me!! I really hated to do it....But, I HAVE to HAVE my coffee!!
> 
> Thank you Veterans!!


Sounds like a good candidate for auto shipping from Amazon! Life without coffee is just NOT worth surviving,


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I thought I had dodged the cold/flu bullet @ home. WRONG!
Snot monsters have invaded my head and dragged their feet down my throat.

I'm going to make a list of little things today and write NAP in red.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Its snowing here this a.m. Its supposed to accumulate an inch or more which may or may not be a problem depending on the wind. I'm staying inside today so no worries. My dd may need me to take her to Des Moines tomorrow -- been trying to get ahold of her for 2 days for details. I need time to make arrangements so I hope she gets back to me soon. The snow is supposed to end tonight so hopefully the roads will be clear tomorrow because if I don't go to Des Moines I'm scheduled to go to the office.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Always four cans coffee on the shelf...I open a can I buy another very next trip to town. Plus store of coffee beans in deep freeze...auto ship from Amazon. The greatest program ever. Mornings without coffee don't work for us!

Waiting on a pumpkin pie in the oven. Son/DIL will be over to celebrate Veterans Day...I celebrate two tours for each and home safe. In fact, their whole unit had minimal injuries. Son has 50% hearing loss after an IED took our their Humvee. They are heroes to me so having their favorite ham, mashed taters, broccoli, pie and some hot/furious card playing after. They were off this am to do a flag ceremony.

Supposed to be down to low 20's here with stray snowflakes expected so want to get out and stack some wood up close to furnace for Pa. Boy that pie smells good. Turkeys for 99cents/lb at store this am. Hope they come down a bit


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Thank those heroes for me, Mutti!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

OH.......I have LOTS of Coffee.......I just have it all stored for SHIF......I need more at hand. I have not bought any since January.
I don't have that auto shipped at this time.......I can usually find it for a couple of bucks cheaper around the grocery stores.

Temperatures are dropping like a rock!!! Brrrrr. WINDY!!! 30mph. 
Ann - Please keep the Snow up there.

Dh and I got all the Citrus Trees / Tropicals in. Oh, how I wish I had a greenhouse. We both detest doing that. They all have major thorns and are so hard to handle.

Well, back to work today....I gotta go get busy!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

First measurable snow of the year! Looks like about 1-1/2 to 2" on top of a thin layer of ice  So in celebration of the snow, school is delayed, lol. I sent my girl out to play for an hour before we start school. No way she would be able to focus on school with all the pretty snow out there  I'll get the water on the stove in a bit...then she can start her school day with some hot chocolate. Can't get the boy out of bed....he's SUCH a teenager!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi, everyone...checking in as ordered, TDD, m'am.  Can't believe I haven't been on my computer in 2 weeks.  That's just too long not to check on all y'all!

Elk season is on here. Talked to my next door neighbor yesterday while we we rescuing his cat from one of my tall firs - he'd been out hunting that morning, but didn't see any sign. I need to call my brother and see if the elk herd is hanging around his back 40. If they are, it's time to go get me a tag and check the sighting on my 30.06. I love elk meat...much better than beef. Of course, my freezers are all full, so I'm not sure where I'd put an elk at the moment. I don't really want to can it up unless the SHTF.

I called my favorite sister yesterday and wished her a happy birthday, thanked my dbil for his service - Vietnam vet Marine. Also thanked my neighbor for his service, as well.

So, the cat...I'd been out doing chores yesterday and hadn't heard or seen a thing. One of the neighbor gals knocked on my door and asked if I'd seen a gray cat. Nope. She says our other neighbors (3 houses of us at one end of the cul-de-sac) are missing their cat, Martin. I go out to work on a pile of branches I'm turning into firestarters and hear a faint yowling. I start calling Kitty-Kitty, Martin, and talking back to him, zeroing in on the sound of his poor pitiful cries, and found him about 50 feet up a tree in my woods! He's about 10 feet from the top of the tree, circling round and round the trunk, looking for a way down. I hollered to Char, who was out in her yard, and she ran over to see, then went to tell Ron and Phyllis. The good news? We found your cat. The bad news? How in the heck are we gonna get him down, lol! Luckily, when Martin saw "Daddy", he started trying harder to come down the tree, slipped and fell, bouncing on and snapping off a good dozen branches before he managed to snag a branch with one claw. By the time he managed to get all 4 paws on that branch, he wasn't moving again! He was still a good 25 feet or so off the ground, but within reach with the 24' extension ladder. It took some doing, but Ron was finally able to climb to the top of the ladder and get Martin off the branch - he ended up riding on Ron's shoulder to the ground. It took all 5 of us, but Martin is finally home, safe and sound. I don't think he's gonna leave the house, much less climb any trees for a while! 

I finally had my water filter system worked on Friday - the water is much better, but still not clear. The tech did some water testing for me - iron was 14, pH 6.5, hardness of 4, sulfur odor. In other words, not good! The system I have is outdated and doesn't really work well...it was state of the art when it was installed, but the technology has come a long way in the last 16-17 years. He's recommending a water softener system and new pressure tank that will probably run me close to $4K, but won't require any maintenance beyond keeping the salt filled, and is a sanitizer, removes the iron and sulfur, lowers the acidity, etc. I'll do my own research on it, of course, to make sure this is the best route to go and the best price. This was an expense I wasn't really planning on, so I want to be sure. I know I can't rely on the filter I have now - it works by making the iron precipitate and then filtering it out...what happens is that the iron sludge fills the pipes, the pressure tank, clogs the screens, and fails to backflush. No wonder my water is so nasty. I guess I'll continue using my wringer washer for a while longer.

TDD, running out of coffee?  Say it isn't so! LTS may have to be breached.  I'm so happy that I found those cans of Folgers on sale last month. 6.99 a can is an amazing bargain these days. I think I'm good for about 5 years or more on coffee, more if I have to ration it. And yes, coffee is an absolute necessity if the SHTF! I needs me my caffeine. I've laid in a large stock of those powdered low-cal energy drink mixes for warm weather...they have caffeine and when I don't feel like hot coffee (I'm not a big iced coffee drinker), it's nice to have another caffeine source.

I cleaned out the pump house in preparation for the filter work, and of course, I found another bucket of rusty tools, screws and nails! I cleaned them off with The Works toilet cleaner and found a good selection of hardware. I have been sorting, pounding nails straight, and may actually see the end in sight at some point. I bought some plastic divided storage boxes at Lowe's, made just for sorting and storing screws and other little bits and pieces. I like them so much that I have them on my list for my next town trip...I need more! I've been using baggies and little plastic Gerber baby food containers, pill bottles and other odds and ends of storage containers. While cheap or free, they wasted a lot of space in the tool chests, and I had to hunt to find what I needed. I can put 4 of these boxes @ $3 each in the same space and store double the amount of "stuff", plus I can spot what I need right away.

Good grief, I know I'm always wordy, but I think I wrote y'all a novel.  Sorry about that. That's what happens when I don't post for ages. Take care, all, and Lindamarie, hope Murphy stays lost!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Its been snowing since very early this morning and sticking, about 2 1/2 inches already, temp in mid 20's.

All girls still sick and last night dh started. So now they all have it.i am so worn out. What happened to my golden years? No sooner does the vomiting stop the diarrhea starts, they are all taking turns.

The only high point was a 6 point buck about 35 ft from kitchen. Yogi is going in jar and a nice rug in living room if he shows up again. I am so frustrated with the world right now, yogi and Bambi don't stand a chance.

Off to load the stoves. Hope for some quiet time later.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Spent some time today 'decanting' honey from larger jars into small ones. Thought it's easier to warm up a small jar to remelt crystals, plus if the stuff ever hits the fan, I wouldn't want to trade off a whole large jar of honey if a small one would work. I'd saved the small jars from the veggie guy's left overs, he saved empty jars from the samples he gave away for me.

MGM, good to hear you are alive and well! Don't make us have to come up there to check on you!

Lindamarie, how well I remember those days of everyone in the house getting sick. UGH. Hope you can stay well until you all get through this. Did you draw a bead on that doe? Of course you know you'd have to do all the work yourself if you got one right now!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Lindamarie I hope you avoid this bug. Its exhausting taking care of sick kids without you getting sick too.

Good luck with Bambi and the bear!!

It was down to 8Âº this a.m. The streets/roads are clear but the snow stuck in grassy areas. 

I went into the office this a.m. Dh asked if I was going to shop before coming home -- I told him NO MONEY after last week's big shopping trip! Nothing needed anyway. I found a new roll recipe that calls for sour cream but I'll buy that here in town if I get time to do the rolls. Supper is in the crock pot - veggie/beef soup. Going to make cornbread to go with.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Its down to 22 degrees and a light snow. Looks beautiful out but cold. We've got almost 3".

Between the girls and dh being sick, I'm pooped. Glad I had lots of ginger ale, mint tea and paper towels on hand. Dry toast, crackers and rice has been about all they can handle.

I'm pretty sure if I crack the kitchen window I could get a good shot without even to put on my boots. Yogi shows up again and it will be his last. What crazy bear does not know to go and hibernate? We have more deer in the backyard than I would know what to do with. Could definitely fill some jars.

Glad I stocked up the pantry. Everytime I go to the grocery store I jst about have a stroke. How much higher can prices get? I've been able to keep the grocery budget to about 150.-175. a month for the five of us, so I think I'm doing pretty good. Meals may not be fancy, but they're balanced and homemade. Luckily, they eat what I make, baby eats table food (4 teeth now), and moving away from formula.

Baby turns 1 on Thursday and I feel like 100. Dgd(5), has her first loose tooth. Schooling coming along great, middle dgd eager to learn too.

DD checked into detox tonight. I'm praying real hard. She has a long road ahead of her.

MGM....im starting to feel like Murphy, in some small way is going to stick around for awhile. But, if he gets sick he's on his own.

Well this was my quiet time. Everyone is actually asleep. Time to sweep and mop the floors and enjoy a nice hot cup of coffee.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Ann - 8F......Oh me. We are at 25F, and I hate it already!

Okay......Let's get this straight.......I was not OUT of coffee.....Only my at hand stock. Ha ha ha!!.......That has all been fixed now!!:clap: LTS is all secure!!!
Received another auto ship from Amazon, an Ammo order, and Dog food. Woo Hoo!! Love those auto - ships!!

lindamarie (((HUGS))) Take good care of yourself!

MGM-'Bout time , Missy!! I was fixin to e- mail ya!!

Have a good day , all!!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

14 here this am. Brrrr...too soon. Haven't got my fall chores completed. Same story every year. At least no snow yet like many received. 

Got Amazon auto ship order . TP and carton of Puffs for under a buck a box. Plus dates for Christmas cookies and oatmeal all winter. Pa got a metal 55 gal. drum with lid from neighbor so finally have the paper stores out of my bedroom and mouse proof. Our welfare cats don't get a chance to keep garage mice free zone as Pa keeps it closed/locked at all times. Too many thieves in our area. 

My nice new stove has been baptized...blew up a baking potato in the oven. What a mess! Guess I forgot to poke one of them! So amazing to bake a pan of cookies and have them all turn out baked just right. Should have invested in new stove long ago. Best part is the twice as heavy iron grates on stovetop. Always worried about the flimsy ones on old stove when I put the heavy pressure canner on them.

Three new seed catalogs in the mail...hey, don't we get a little break? Just rolled up last years' garden. I like to order my must have's by Dec. and then I can wish. New Baker Creek wish book.

Two days to deer season. Kids come out and sleep overnight so they can get an early start. Same group of deer lurking on woods edge last night. All the hunters in this area have died or moved away so not much hunting pressure on the herds. Supposed to be warmer but high winds sat. which wouldn't be good...or might be,actually as they'll stay in the cedar groves later in the day.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

I am sitting here with a sick, sleeping grandbaby on my lap (typing with one finger so forgive my mistakes). Just wants to be held all the time. Have a roast in the crockpot for dinner, will start simmering some green beans before I leave to go get the other two off the school bus. Had both middle one and the baby on Monday, middle one has been sick and out of school since last Thursday, she went back today.

I am fighting something, one ear is completely stopped up, can't hear out of it, the other feels like it is starting to stop up. Putting drops in as I don't know whether it is just wax build up or maybe an infection. No luck getting an appt at the VA, advised to go to the ER, but just don't feel it is an emergency.

Bill is headed out Friday morning to go deer hunting with a friend, will be gone all weekend. So I get to do our art show this week end by myself. Friday evening reception and then all day Saturday.

Last week we went to Branson/Silver Dollar City for 3 days with our Sunday School group plus a few extras. Fourteen of us.......had a great time, stayed in a timeshare for free. Made it a cheap mini-vacation.

Camera has shown up but still no luck on finding my gun. Looking in a lot of odd places. Bill says he vaguely remembers something about "up high" but that's it. Bill has memory issues and it may be months before he "may" remember. His dad has dementia, so it is a concern.

Need to make a list of what needs replacing....haven't been to the store much lately, just using what we have.

Baby is up, playing with her music box on my lap, will see if I can get laundry put away or if we will just sit here and play music and dance in the chair!!

Cheers!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Working on re-teaching my daughter to like oatmeal. She loved it when she was little, then we moved to Europe where we couldn't find it. When we asked friends there about it they said only horses ate that. Oh well, we survived. Now she won't eat it.... I broke down and bought some of those little packets of flavored ones. Maybe I can win her back that way, in a year or so slowing move her back to Mommy made oatmeal. Only time will tell. Oatmeal is one of my favorites on cold mornings......and I'm sick of buying cold cereal (I only buy O's and as a treat raisin brand). At age 11 she happily eats O's without milk for breakfast :yuck:...but oatmeal is so much healthier and cheaper!!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Jen- http://www.momables.com/diy-homemade-instant-oatmeal-packets-recipe/

Got DD12 hooked on Kahn academy (free online) YAY!

Still fighting this cold.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Thank mpillow, my only "issue" is I don't buy instant oat, but the long cook (in 50# sacks....so I can't just get a 50# sack of instant as I don't have the space- price is the same though so I could change over in the future). Do you think long cook would work in the "Mommy packets"?


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Jen....im lucky, all dgds love the long cook oatmeal. I usually add things like brown sugar, maple syrup, raisins, etc. I find that if I add the oats to the water before it boils and let them cook together it comes out creamier. 

Mpillow...hope you feel better soon. This bug seems to be a long lasting one.

Still have snow on the ground, but at least it's sunny and above freezing. Hopefully tomorrow will be a somewhat nice day as have to take girls to Dr. Still have cough and runny nose so he said to bring them in. Dh seems to be feeling better, so that's good.

Baby turns 1 today. At least she's so little she doesn't realize what's going on, what a birthday. No mom or dad. 

After Dr will make a run for milk and some fresh fruit. Dh can't believe how much 3 little ones can eat and drink. I had to remind him what it was like with our 5 at home. Luckily we can still manage on dhs disability. Meals may not be fancy, but they are not eating processed microwave stuff. With colder weather, soups and stews go a long way with some cornbread or biscuits. Thank god I canned up so much meat when I found it on sale.

Mother called yesterday, bad mammogram. She had left removed in 92, and now something on right. She goes on Tuesday for more tests and biopsy.

I am at my wits end, seriously don't know how much more I can take. I am ready to take to the woods with yogi.

Haven't been to church in years, nuns and catholic school kind of beat it out of you, but I've been praying. God must think I have really big shoulders.

Everyone keep warm. If you have sunshine please send it this way.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

LOL LM I was brought up Catholic as well but not parochial schooled (Thank God). I now believe in no "formal" religion but I do believe in God and pray! 

I buy mostly quick oats....that said I bet any of the flavored coffee creamer mixes would be awesome poured into hot oats ....quick, old, steel or ??? pumpkin delight, vanilla....yeah that would work! 

On my last box of tissues!:yuck:

Amazing: http://www.familyfreshcooking.com/2013/01/18/50-amazing-oatmeal-recipes/


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I make up single serving of oatmeal for myself to microwave. Regular (not minute) oatmeal Â½ cup, about Â¼ cup of raisins (or other dried fruit), 2 tsp. of brown sugar, sprinkle of cinnamon. I do a week's worth at a time and I put each serving in a container. When ready to use I put into microwave safe container and add 1 cup of water stir and microwave for 1 minute, stir, then microwave 1 additional minute. Add milk and enjoy.

I love the dried fruit flavor and the convenience but I do not like the purchased packets. They are poor economy as it takes two to fill a bowl and too much (way too much) sugar. 

I fought the oatmeal battle with my kids and finally gave up. Ds would only eat it with raisins, dd#1 would only eat it without raisins, dd#2 didn't want it at all. Dh does not even consider oatmeal to be food. So even tho it went against the way I was raised and was attempting to raise my kids no more cooked breakfasts. Cold cereal and they were happy. With the cost of cereal now days I wouldn't be able to afford that option.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

lindamarie - (((Hugs))) and many prayers.

just more of the same here.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

OD...we eat oatmeal every morning. With oats we grind ourselves from groats. But store oatmeal will work, too. To make an ndividual serving boil l cup water(salted) and add 1/2 cups oats plus raisins, dates, cinamon or whatever you like. Cover and let absorb the water and you are ready. All the mircrowave pkts are are finely ground oatmeal so it cooks fast. She might like applesauce stirred in or honey to make it sweeter.

As a kid we always had hot cereal for breakfast...Mom rotated between Cr. of wheat, oatmeal, Ralston, and malt-o-meal.... the chocolate kind, yummy but she never bought us that! I never let my kids get the cold cereal habit. Too expensive with ingredients you can't pronounce. They could always have homemade toast or eggs or make French toast but rule was you didn't go to school with breakfast.

Lindamarie....Pa added you to his morning rosary prayer list. Like to think his prayers are what kept our son safe thru two tours in Iraq.

Deer season opens tomorrow...crappy weather expected...up to 70 with wind gusts up to 40 mph! Deer will be spooky as can be. Son took off a couple more days next week so weather will settle down to nippy then.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

One more BIG thing off my to do list. Kids have been rather healthy the least few years (well, actually all their lives) so they haven't been to the Dr's in a few years. I set them up "well child" visits. I knew my girl was due for boosters, and with DH thinking of changing jobs I knew I needed to get them up to date. Well, the girl got 4 and the boy needed 2!! I refused the flu shot for them or the count would have been higher. The girl is "tender hearted" so she was in tears before the needles even hit her. I "fixed" it by stopping at DQ for small blizzards, though. Boy was a trooper, but he's now walking around saying his arms hurt, lol. It had to be done.....all the nurses were blown away with how big the kids are now.....the boy's grown 15" since he was last in there!

Made an appt for me while there. After months of nasty headaches, it's time to see the Dr. I've tried everything over the counter and natural I can find. I know it's sinuses do to where it hurts (eye sockets, forehead and molars). I hate breaking down and having to see the Dr for this 

DH and I are CPR certified again. We'll get First Aid certified next month. I have to be up to date as a Girl Scout leader. It's been 22 yrs since I was last certified.....LOTS has changed! DH hasn't been certified since he taught the class when he was in the Service - 1990.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I need to get DD12 in to DR....she hasnt been since age 4!! She is about 5'7" and 85#. SHE EATS! just a bean pole. I'd bet she has grown 2 ft since 4yo. and a good 9" in the last year! CRAZY!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

The temps here got up to 53Âº today so Dh and I went to the shooting range to try out my new revolver. Neither of us could hit anything. A couple of "experts" at the range tried it and said the trigger pull is too heavy which causes me to pull up as I pull the trigger. Went thru 50 shells and hit the target maybe 8 times. BAD. I think its more an issue with the sight as I had trouble "getting" it. I think the front sight is going to get a dab of red finger nail polish to help me see it. We also took a picnic lunch -- imagine that a picnic in Iowa in mid-November!

Did a bit of grocery shopping $17.01 at Fareway and $21.28 at Aldis which leaves me $32.52 for food the rest of the month. 

I still do not have a head count for Thanksgiving. I know ds will be here but that's the only one I know for sure. Dd is recovering from her surgery on Tuesday so I haven't pressed her for a definite answer yet. Other dd is in AZ so I know she won't be here. She also recovering from surgery. Doctors told ds they could do nothing further to help with his neck pain and have referred him to the pain clinic. Its awful having all your kids (adults) with medical issues especially at the same time.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Well girls are fine. Dr said they just needed some allergy medicine. We heat with wood, Dr said air may be too dry. I keep a kettle on the stove with water to act as a humidifier. At least it wasn't anything serious. I treated them to ice cream at McDonalds after.

Got a surprise rebate check in the mail today for $113.66. Woohoo, yippee!!!! Told dh I was putting it towards preps, he said no problem as long as I throw in a pair of earplugs for him.

Dh stayed home while I did the d run, he was feeling better and having a good day. He split some wood and swept and mopped floors, he was getting ready to do dishes when we pulled up. It will be 29 years for us in January.

Mother ok, holding up well. They are going to do another mammo and breast ultrasound on Tuesday. It's just wait now.

Dh thinking about doing the auto ship on amazon. We have only placed the one order, is the auto ship worth it?

Not planning too much for thanksgiving here, kind of in limbo between DD, sil, and now mother. I'm all for just something small.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

We got MIL moved into the Assisted Living Facility, yesterday. Now, if she does not conform there.......she has to go to a Nursing Home.
She is willful and as stubborn as they come. She just won't even try.....so, she is sealing her own fate. DH and I both are at or wits end with her. It cost us $8K a month there.... so, she better step up soon. We will not continue that kind of financial burden, to just be thrown away.
What I could do with that cash!!!!

Very warm here today and tomorrow 85 & 90F...What the heck??? It's very wind here , too. We were in the 20's for three days this week. Rollercoaster Winter a'comin!

mpillow.....FYI...Amazon Kleenex bythe case on autoship.....you will never run out.

lindamarie- I have become a great believer in using ZICAM...... as soon as,anyone feels anything coming own. It really helps shorten the length and discomfort of any thing nasal....colds .... allergies....sinus. I'm telling you .... it works.:rock: 
Feed Store order today... and maybe more ammo.
Still really busy in the kitchen....... So, I better drink up on my coffee, and get to it!!

TAKE GOOD CARE, ALL!!!


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

After reading the thread on can-openers I had to order some of these off amazon for my stash


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Viggie, I have hand held can openers that work great, but I sure would like to have a wall mounted Swing-A-Way like I grew up with. It's still mounted in the old family home (my brother and sil's now) and working just as well as it did half a century or more ago!

TDD and Jan, so...if I go awol for a while, y'all will come and visit me?  That might be worth a shot, lol. I find myself working harder at home than I did when I was working a paying job, and by night, I'm sooo tired that I just don't always get to the computer. I'm trying not to be on it during the day, because it sucks me in for hours and hours!

LM, I hope all the grandbabies are feeling better and you're getting some rest. (((Hugs)))

Am I the only one that still gets a thrill out of the first pullet eggs even after years of having chickens? The oldest of the pullets hatched out by my Speckled Sussex this Spring are laying. I found a few of the "shell-less" eggs in strange places over the last week, and today, there were perfect little eggs in the nests! :sing: :dance: With the weather turning wet, more of the hens are hanging around the chicken house, so I'm getting more eggs than I have all summer. They were laying in the barn, the woods, the garden...pretty much anywhere but the assigned nestboxes, and Russell, The Muttley Wonder would find and eat them before I got them. Dumb dog.  

I've been deep cleaning before decorating the the house for Christmas...yesterday I went to clean the plastic cover at the bottom of the front of the fridge (what IS that thing called?) and discovered that the coils were totally clogged. I don't know if I've EVER cleaned them before.  I'd just finished cleaning the rest of the kitchen from top to bottom, and it was looking pretty sweet. I thought I could just clean off the coils with a long brush, but I ended up needing to blow them clean with my little air compressor, which put dust all over EVERYTHING!!! I spent most of this morning cleaning up the new mess I created. Sheesh.  At least while I was at it, I pulled the fridge out, cleaned under it, cleaned the drip tray (which I also have never cleaned before), and scrubbed the fridge thoroughly inside and out, organized everything I put back, and threw out stuff that was too old even for me. 

I also spent some time snapping twigs into firestarters, digging bedding out from around the edges of both stalls in the barn, and I'm now defrosting the small freezer in the utility room. I think I got my exercise today, anyway. 

I think I'm finally making another trip to town Monday...shopping and seeing my kids and grands. I have become a hermit since I retired. There is just so much to do here, and I like being at home, but I really do need to make myself get out at least weekly, if only to see my grandbabies.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Wow, you all have been really busy. Lindamarie, I can sympathize with all the kiddos sick at once. My Mom has told me of when her entire family was ill and quarantined back in those days. It's a wonder her Mama didn't run away! When we first took our two grands, my husband asked me what back to school night was. I told him we're getting old.... I sure wish MY dd would sign herself into rehab. She thinks she can kick her drug habit on her own, but I know she is using again. Sad as she was so beautiful and talented. Not a darn thing I can do about it, either.

I would just have a minimal Thanksgiving celebration, maybe have the kiddos do something like make paper turkeys or draw pilgrims and tell them the story of Thanksgiving. Who says we have to cook a huge dinner and not have room for the left overs, etc? Heck, you might be having BEAR roast!! Same with the little one's birthday. When mine were little, I didn't overdo the presents. I've watched my nephew and his wife try to outdo themselves every year for their only child. From renting an entire skating rink and inviting the whole school to her birthday then being disappointed when only about 20 kids show up, etc. You can't buy friends, but they haven't learned that. Hope you all get feeling better soon!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I made myself get out to a couple of grocery stores, yesterday. 
I found Commnity coffee for $4.99, I bought 30 bags.eep: So, my coffee stores are safe and.... bolstered! 

I looked at the meat counter....OMGoodness, the prices!!

I did get a Fresh Turkey Breast at a different store.....also, pricey! Dang!

MGM - Hop on HT when you first get up having your coffee..... then shut her down....That's what I do. No need to go AWOL. We NEED you, sista!!:buds:

I sold ALL my Homemade canned Salsa...... I will be canning another batch today....I think.

Jen - Have you tried ZICAM??? I use the nasal one, as soon as I feel something coming on. It sure helps me.

We got our Feed Store order placed. MIL made it just fine thr her 1st night in her new home.......Despite herself.

Baking 2 bread puddings today, and steaming Tamales. I really need to get past this wave of Tamales... I need to start baking full time this next week.

(((HUGS)) Jan.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

MGM....i go crazy when the first eggs start coming, I'm like a kid at Christmas. I saw a swing away can opener at an old time hardware store, dh told me to get it, it was $20.00 and made in china. I told him I'd pass.

Ok, zicam....the way things are going and how I feel I'm thinking more a large dark chocolate bar, whipped cream and a very very large hot Irish coffee. Murphy is here and I guess he brought friend and they are planning to stay for the holidays. I was on the ladder yesterday, missed my footing and tumbled luke humpty Dumpty. Nothing broke, just banged up and bruised. The 1/2 gallon mason jars that I was using the ladder to climb up to get did not break when they humpty dumptied with me. That would have really upset me.

Bambi woke us up bright and early nosing at the back door. I feel like snow white and the 3 dwarves.

Tdd.....i agree the prices at the meat counter are crazy. I picked the wrong time to give up being a vegetarian.

Jan....at least we don't have to deal with back to school nights. Dh looks at me at times though and wants to know what 3/4 of the stuff us for in the infant department. Do you know they have a warmer for the baby wipes. Baby wipes, I try to use washcloths whenever possible. Dh walks thru the toy dept and wants to know what's up with the trampy dolls in the girls isle. We feel old. DD had a a a choice of detox or jail. Detox/rehab doesn't work if its forced on you, you have to want it. She was there less than 48 hours and wanted out. Sad thing is she can sign herself out anytime. 

Weather not to bad today so it will be ab outside day. Have a little laundry to do, and then girls will help with collecting the little sticks. We have a sitting thing for the youngest to play in outside. Supposed to be about 60 degrees today and girls want some outside time. 

On Friday we are supposed to go pick up our chickens. Me, kids and chickens in a Suzuki sidekick. I once brought home goats and a 2 month old bull calf in the back of our Chevy blazer, not at the same time. Dh just shakes his head and smiles.

Well my charges are starting to stir and I want to get another cup of coffee before everyone up. If anyone knows of a nice quiet place that I could run away to for at least 3 days please let me know. I'm a hard worker and will clean the barn as long as I could have some alone time. Between DD, sil and mother I done.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Opening day son got a huge doe...probably the one in my garden! Heart shot. Dropped like a stone. Wants to do a lot of jerky plus we'll do summer sausage. Weather strange today. Just feels like tornado weather--60 degrees and muggy. Just started raining hard here. They are predicting high possibility severe storms.

DIL just announced deployment to Guatemala from March to Aug. next year. Went last yr but only 6 weeks. She had high hopes for a big garden at their new homestead...and chickens and goats. They do medical clinics all over the country plus for the deployed troops.

I never get tired of gathering the eggs...since we have brown, white, blue, pinkish never know what I'll get. 15 chickens and almost every day getting 15 eggs. Love being lavish when cooking...why use 2 when you can use 3? Owner of feed store where we sell our extras admits to always taking ours home as he likes the colors! 

Put in a couple of seed orders. Sorted out my bins and studied the garden notes as do try to keep track of new varieties I try. Fortex pole beans were on my first Pinetree order. Best pole beans I've ever eaten. Need to go thru the Baker Creek catalog and High Mowing says they are mailing out their catalogs now.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

It was nice out again yesterday so I cleaned off the flower beds. Cut off all the mums and other stuff in the beds on either side of the front sidewalk. Snow drifts in that area 3' or more deep so getting rid of any plants that might hold more snow is necessary. Go figure that the side walk is exactly where the snow drifts the deepest. I've had it 5' deep in that area. If I'd lived here a year before the sidewalk went in, I can tell you I'd have move it 4' to the south!

Also cleared everything from the path from the back door of the garage which opens in to the furnace air intake/exhaust. Snow also drifts in that area high enough to block the intake/exhaust which shuts the furnace off so I need to be able to navigate to that area. The back door of the house has a storm door which opens out and sometimes the snow is such you can't open the door. I should remember to push that door open several times during a blizzard to keep the snow pushed away, but I usually forget or just plain don't want to open the door!

Lindamarie don't let your dd's behavior depress you. You are taking care of her kids and keeping them safe. When she gets sober, she will be so thankful you cared for them. Alanon is helpful in dealing with the pain addiction of loved ones inflicts. BTDT a couple of times! The simple truth is an addict has to hit his or her bottom before they are willing to turn their lives around. In the meantime there is absolutely nothing we can do other than pray for them and continue to love them. Anything else is enabling which in the long run delays their trip to the bottom. 

I bought a wall hung Swing-Away three years ago at a shop in my hometown where it probably had been laying around for years. I use it daily and am so thankful for it. I looked for another when I was down in October but they got rid of all the old kitchen stuff and now have only new fancy made in China stuff. I do have several hand can openers of various sorts in my preps, but with my hand issues they are difficult (if not impossible) for me to use.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

ZICAM...never used it, but I will be looking into it!! It seems every year my sinuses get worse, so I think I need to step up and try something new. My face is starting to hurt, so I think I am at the point where I do have to do antibiotics (I try to stay away as much as I can, due to a childhood FILLED with them do to ear issues). BUT I'll do a quick research on ZICAM and get some in the house. My son is having sinus troubles, too, so I will get him to try it now. 

Yesterday was beautiful! But as is normal with Nov., we are going to pay for it today. We are going to get a nasty front in this evening, could be 80 MPH wind. We have been down graded....they were expecting even worse early this past week....looks like Indiana is getting the worst of it, instead. You know it's has the potential for bad stuff when all the news channels are telling you to charge your cell phones. I looked around and decided we really don't need to do anything (other then top off cell phones). I can hand light my gas stove, so we have the ability to cook inside, just can't bake. If we do loose power for too long I'll just have to make English Muffins, lol.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I did it....... 58 pints of Salsa, 10 Dzn Tamales, 3 Bread puddings, 2 Rum Cakes, ....and a Partridge in a Pear Tree.

I am so tired. Yawn ..........:zzz:


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> I did it....... 58 pints of Salsa, 10 Dzn Tamales, 3 Bread puddings, 2 Rum Cakes, ....and a Partridge in a Pear Tree.
> 
> I am so tired. Yawn ..........:zzz:


Holy Cow!! You sure don't know how to sit idle, do you!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

TDD, what does canned partridge in a pear tree taste like?  I can't believe how much you do on a daily basis - it boggles my mind. Congrats on finding coffee to replenish your shelves. I've never heard of Community brand - is it good? I am picky, but not snobby, about my coffee. I pretty much stick to Folger's...I know I like it, and some of the "off" brands that I've tried have been pretty sucky. What's weird is how everyone raves about Starbucks, but I just think it tastes harsh and burnt to me. As far as hopping on the computer in the am with my coffee and then shutting 'er down, I have trouble with the 2nd half of that plan, lol. I end up spending hours on line when I should be getting things done during daylight hours.  Chalk it up to my ADD. :shrug: I'm MUCH better off getting up and busy right away, and then when it's dark, crawling into my bed or onto my couch with my laptop and some ibuprofen for the aches and pains I've earned all day! 

Jan, I totally agree with keeping expectations low with the kid centered celebrations...a few toys are more appreciated than a plethora. The more they get, the more they expect, and then, if you can't provide the "more", they are disappointed, yet when you provide the same bounty, they get less and less pleasure from it. I think kids get overwhelmed by too much at once, too. (((Hugs))) about your dd - it's so true, there is nothing you can do to change an addict...they have to want it for themselves, and even then, it's a struggle for them. BTDT, too.

LM, did your dd check herself out of rehab or just say she wanted to leave (but not do it)? I know what you're going through, other than I didn't have to take my grands...my dd got straightened out before that became an issue, thankfully. Ouchy on the Humpty Dumpty move! We don't bounce as well in our 50's, unfortunately! :stars: Feel free to come visit me in WA state any time. My couch is your couch, lol!

Mutti, I miss my multi-colored eggs. I had Aracaunas in past years and loved getting those pretty colored eggs. I do have browns in all shades from pale buff to dark chocolate.  Congrats on your son's deer, especially if it's one that raids the garden! Are Fortex open-pollinated and stringless? What did you like best about them?

Ann, I'm jealous of your wall-mounted can opener! I keep watching for one at garage sales and thrift stores, but haven't found one yet. I'm not going to give up, though - I'm bound to find one eventually! I found mums on markdown at Lowe's last time I was there - $1 each for good sized pots. Only thing they needed was a haircut. 

So glad to hear the rest of you get as excited as I do about gathering eggs. Even when it's not new layers, there is just something about a fresh egg still warm from the hen. I love it!

DUST! It's everywhere! I thought I'd cleaned up after the fridge coil cleaning incident, but I've been dusting all day and I'm still finding more. Grr. Did laundry today...it's so nice to have plenty of rain water for it, even though I'd like to be able to do laundry without getting wet. I also worked on apples...I've made 2 big bowls of applesauce so far, plan to do more tonight as well as making apple slices to dehydrate. I'm taking a dinner and ibuprofen break right now - my hips and legs are aching. Hoping I won't need anything stronger tonight.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Is everyone okay in Illinois, Indiana, Ohio and wherever else the storm hit today? Praying for those affected. Watching the news and seeing the devastation brings back bad memories. Our town was cut in two by a F-4 or F-5 in 1979, 3 people killed and many injured.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM - Yes it's very good. It comes out of Baton Rouge, LA. I think... it is the same company that grinds Folgers. 

I like it so much, I won't drink Folgers......:hand:

As for gettting so much done......Most of ya'll know I don't sleep much, if at all.

I am also trying to do some Christmas gift knitting , in my down time at work.

I hope evryone made it thru those terrible storms. 
Jen, Please check in, if you can.

Gotta run.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Eastern half of Ohio is "fine". There are some trees down, power lines down, etc but nothing too severe. Looks like IL and IN got slammed. Not sure about Western Ohio....they are too far to be in our "viewing area" but too close to be "national news"....we know more about IN and IL then we ever do about our western state mates.

I'll go out and check around in a bit once the sun is up. Need to check the roof....we had loose shingles. Roofs too steep for DH to get his behind up there to deal with them.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

TDD...you make me tired. Will that salsa hold you thru the winter?

MGM..the Fortex beans are an heirloom op French variety. Pinetree gardens or www.superseeds.com a 30 seed pkt. planted 15 feet of fence both sides...by harvest they'd grown up both sides and over the top. A mess. Definitely will put on stronger cattle panel this year and use my longer t-posts. Now to discover a bush bean with as good flavor as these pole beans.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

I have 3 bear in my backyard. One on ground, and two in apple tree. One actually feel branch and all from tree. After changing diapers this is the high point of my day. Also a doe and a 6 point buck about 20 ft from kitchen window


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

lindamarie, when does your hunting season begin??!! I'd have finished the diaper, grabbed the 12 ga and filled the pantry! If they were that close, you could have done it from inside


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Jen....no 12 gauge, .22 and an 8ml rifle. Between the deer and the 3 bear I would definitely have enough meat and considering the price of groceries it would sure help. Our deer season starts on the 25th.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

LM, are you allowed to shoot the bears? Are you far enough away from civilization to "just do it"?  You can bet that those beautiful deer in your yard will disappear the evening of the 24th and not show up again until deer season closes, lol. Our favorite Marine HT member has that problem - RF, we miss you! :Bawling:

Mutti, did you get any of the severe weather? Glad to hear Jen is okay.  Hoping that any other HT members in harm's way made it through, too. Thanks for the info on the Fortex beans - I think I'd like to try them next year.

TDD, giggle on the Folgers. I guess since I can't get the Community brand here, I'll have to suffer through with my good ol' Folgers...if you ever come to visit, you'd better bring coffee, lady!

We are having one of our typical fall storms here...windy and rainy. I was planning to go to town today, but I think I'll wait until Wednesday when the rain is supposed to stop. This will be a good opportunity to dump a lot of buckets of water into the 275 gallon tanks. I should have gone out and done that today, but I was lazy. 

Other than a quick run outside to do animal chores, I have stayed inside. I slept in this morning, enjoyed a cup of coffee, watched DVR'd shows, worked Extreme Sudokus, and made more applesauce. I have the fire going and a few candles lit, just in case the wind takes down a power line. Since I lit them, it's pretty much a given that the lights will stay on, lol.

Since I made applesauce, I was in the mood for "pork chops and applesauce". I had some pork chunks in the freezer - store bought and slightly freezer burnt due to my own laziness in not repackaging them when I got them home.  I trimmed off the freezer burn and fat, cut them into thin slices and fried them up, then cooked them in mushroom soup to make a pork mushroom gravy. OMGoodness that is so good! I haven't made it for ages. I'll cook the scraps up in a soup pot for the dog and cat tonight, so they won't totally go to waste.

Still dusting the house repeatedly, straightening bent nails, and sorting the rest of the screws, nuts and bolts. I'll sure be glad to finish all that up. At least the sorting is something I can do sitting in front of the TV when I don't feel like doing much else.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Mutti....thanks to your dh for adding us to his rosary prayers. I have taken to sleeping with mine under my pillow.

Ann.....i know her problems are hers, and she needs to own them. Its just so hard for me to see her like this. Trying to figure out how she got this way.

MGM....dont even need a couch, a corner in the barn would be perfect. She was in a detox center, was there less than 48 hours and wanted out. She was supposed to be there 5-7 days. She left yesterday, day 6. They are supposed to be sending her to a rehab center next. I thought this time she really would have bottomed out. I don't know. I wonder if some people never feel like they have reached the bottom.

We were under a high wind advisory the other day. Got things ready incase we had to head to cellar. Storm went through here in about 5 minutes with no more than heavy rain.

I'm starting to feel like snow white and goldilocks. I refuse to be red riding hood. Dh does not have it in him to hunt. Told him to just stay inside. He's Latin, more of a lover than a hunter&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;. That's a lot of meat in the yard, plus bears are getting too bold. If it was just us here it would be different but girls are here. 

Mom goes for biopsy today. I really hope things go well. There's not a lit more I can take.

On the upside, going to make some cookies today. Girls want chocolate chip, grandpa wants peanut butter and I want pumpkin.

Tdd.....i don't know where you get your energy, but care to babysit for a few hours?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

lindamarie said:


> Jen....no 12 gauge, .22 and an 8ml rifle. Between the deer and the 3 bear I would definitely have enough meat and considering the price of groceries it would sure help. Our deer season starts on the 25th.


I forget that people outside of Ohio can hunt with rifles. Here we use a 12 ga to hunt.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Lindamarie - OMG!! THREE BEARS!! Why are they not asleep??
Sorry, sweetie......Don't do kiddo'd anymore!!

Mutti - Sure, the Salsa will hold. It was cooked, hot packed ,then processd. I do it all the time.

MGM - I will definately bring some coffee....if I ever get there.

Arctic front heading for us.....super cold and maybe .......freezing rain:grump:. You know us Texans don't do ice!!!!

Well I'm off.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Arctic front heading for us.....super cold and maybe .......freezing rain:grump:. *You know us Texans don't do ice!!!!
> *


Um...honey, NO ONE does ice. As a life long northerner...I hate ice. I'd rather a heavy snow storm then ice! Give me 20 below zero and I won't complain....but that 30-35 degrees is NASTY.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I'd guess its momma bear and her babies....you could not ask for more danger:smack Get ahead of the potential problem, I say!

My cold is gone:clap:

We have been so blessed to be given so much food for our animals lately! The chickens got the deer spine/ribcage off boy's deer, plus trimmings. Protein means good egg production! Our butcher friend (his pigs are "ready") collects food at Dunkin' donuts and has given me huge trashbags full this week. Lots of bagels which work well for pigs, goats, calf, bunnies....and the chickens are the cleanup crew! My sister has collected 8 banana boxes of "wild" apples from neighbors over the past 2 weeks for critters and food pantry had 3 banana boxes of bread and 4 buckets of squash this week! Extra calories = heavier critters!

I made some beef stew last month and canned it....WOW! My husband hates beef stew usually but has begged me to do another batch! He is crazy for it! Picked up 50# of potatoes (reds) for 9.99$ today and 3# carrots for 1.99...need some celery to make the"recipe" work!

Today I picked up Turkeys and veg for food pantry baskets and tomorrow we will be assembling 60 baskets. Lots of help so it should go quick.

The boy will be home next week---time for more hay and the rest of the firewood to get done. He's not a real big kid but he really gets things done!....very strong. When he is not in school he works at the Farm still with the cows and/or cutting firewood. My mom is anxious to see him over Thanksgiving. My kids are the favored grands by far...I know its not nice to say but its true! My step brother and his lunatic GF will not be around for this years 's turkey day! (HOORAY!)

Its cold so I'd better fire up the wood stove. Stay warm all!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

TDD...meant would 58 pts salsa last you a year! That's a lot of salsa but we aren't from Tx....

Spooky walk last night in the dark...mountain lion or bobcat calling...came in and youtube told us it was a bobcat. Still gives me chills. Next time we take the lantern. Funniest part was our big 'brave' Pyrenees was walking with us...she heard that call and took off running the opposite direction whimpering as she ran. She howls right along with the coyotes though. Our property backs up to thousands of acres state forest. Lord knows what is really lurking there. The bear destroying the beeyard was a real wakeup for us. Scares me to hear you have 3 bears now, Lindamarie

Supposed to be in low 20's tomorrow but no rain yet. Had day out with son. Lunch at our favorite Mexican restaurant. To the yarn shop for materials for a couple more Christmas projects. He likes to knit...but out working at his forge. Too many interests and not enough time. Hit two flea markets....one now carrying fabric at $3.99/yd from major makers...recognized several bolts as I'd bought them at our local quilt shop for 3x as much!!! Definitely heading back there with some jingle in my pocket. We like to look for old tools and kitchen items mostly. And books. Always books.

MP...something about canning the stew that makes it better as my family doesn't like stew. They eat it but when I open a canning jar of it the want me to open 2 jars...same stuff. Don't understand. 

Picked up son's deer. Guess he thinks I'm making a lot of jerky for his friends this holiday as all the meat is in my freezer. Know he has a dehydrator so think it is time he learns the secret family recipe.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I don't do ice, either....but it snowed here last night! Just a dusting, but it was an unexpected surprise.  It was beautiful and sunny all day today, cold and crisp air, a perfect Fall day. I spent part of it cleaning bedding pack out of the barn. I made a really good start on the first of 2 stalls. I was even smart enough to pace myself and quit before I was dead on my feet, so I think I will be able to work on it tomorrow, instead of spending the day in pain. I also took advantage of the sunny day to pack in wood for the stove - I fill the hearth behind the stove about once a week, more often if it's really cold out. It's a lot more fun to bring in wood when it's not pouring rain out!

I finally made it to town yesterday. Took returns to Lowe's and Winco, donations to Goodwill, picked up prescriptions, grocery shopped, stopped at Wal-Mart to see my dd (she is the jewelry dept manager) and took a bunch of the gas cans to the station to fill with fresh gas. I got to visit with my ds and ddil and 3 of my grands at their house, too - that was the highlight of my whole day, of course. 

Found 3 quart canning jars at Goodwill, bought more divided storage containers for my screws, nuts and bolts, and picked up more socket storage strips. I found the strips on sale at Harbor Freight for .99 each, along with tarps and rope at good prices, so I picked up more for storage. Stopped at Dollar Tree for another dozen bottles of toilet bowl cleaner (rust remover), bags of stick pretzels (time to make Chex Mix!) and more Sudoku books...now that's an important prep, lol.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM - Yes, it is time to make Chex mix. I make it by the TONS!

Mutti - Ha ha!! Yes! It will last thru the winter.....If not, I'll just make some more!!.
I'd guess its momma bear and her babies....you could not ask for more danger:smack Get ahead of the potential problem, I say!
I'm with Mpillow...... Mama bear and cubs....WARNING!! WARNING!!!

They are still forcasting Freezing Rain... but they moved it up a day sooner.....UGH!!
He just said the front was coming in with a fury!!

I had my Thanksgiving plumbing problem....already. DH had to snake the drains twice!!... At least it happened before the cold hit.

I have knitted two scarves this week and started another. I ran into Jo Ann's and grabbed a bit more....Not that I don't already have 2,000 skiens!!!.......Well, maybe 200.
Our feed order will come today, so this evening will be busy trying to beat the cold.

Big pot of Potato Soup planned for tomrrow......Something to warm the Soul.

Gotta go.....Have a great day!!

Lindamarie...... careful lady!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I need to slow down and work on stuff. I have been "playing" with natural remedies for minor aliments. I have had headaches for a few months now...I knew it was sinuses. I've been using essential oils, mint in the bathtub is amazing - made me headache free for 36 hours!,but...I wasn't diligent enough. I have been running too hard to take care of me. Long story short, I'm not on a heavy dose of antibiotics :grumble:. I take my 3rd pill today, and it's starting to work....I'll feel worse then ever, lol. Brain fog is setting in but my head is "breaking up" .... which gives me that heavy drippy feeling. On the up side I should be better by Thanksgiving and be up for visiting with people. Dr did warn me, though, if 10 days of meds didn't kick it I would need a CAT scan of my head. Being the loving supporting hubby my DH is, his first response was..."Finally, your might get your head examined":run: Yeah, he's getting a tie for Christmas, LOL.

DD is having growing pains in her joints, so she went looking through the medicine cabinet and medicine stash looking for something to relieve it (she wasn't happy when I said there wasn't anything). Anyways, the kid is pulling out sinus med ofter sinus med asking if it will her her :smack why didn't I do the same thing 3 month ago when my sinuses started acting up???? I guess because they never felt stuffy or dripping I just ignored it.

Off to get the boy a new retainer, he lost the last one at camp. This kid and his teeth have been a pain in my side since he was 3!! I'll do the shopping since we are going to that town. Talked to DH, since I don't like turkey no one is making turkey for Thanksgiving :shocked: - we are no hosting this year. SO....I'm going to pick us up a turkey and put it in the freezer. In a few weeks I'll roast it outside. Then I will have the pleasure of canning up turkey - BLECK. But as much as a hate turkey, it's just not Thanksgiving without that nauseating smell, lol. I will nibble a small piece, just to make the "season right".

ETA: WOW I just re-read that post. I'm full of complaints today  Guess I'll hide in the corner for a few more days.....then maybe I can come back on a more positive note.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Has been pouring rain here since MN. Pounding on the metal roof so loud it woke me up...usually the sound puts me to sleep but the wind took to howling. Weather lady says freezing rain tonight. Sure hope not. Already 2" rain in the gauge. Best part in my little part of the Ozarks is the world shuts down in bad weather. Businesses close, factories call off shifts. Coming from MI sure was a surprise as weather never stops anything there.

Finished half a snood....new thing for young gals, I hear. Fun to knit. Step granddaughter changes her hair every other week. But purple streaks?? Son says she constantly wears the star tam I made her last Christmas. He finished his hat project with me couching thru the last 8 rows of decreasing. Good day to finish up a quilt project. Son pieced a bunch of Drunkard's Path blocks in neutral colors and I will finish up tying it for his dad's Christmas gift. Pa's favorite place in winter is on the couch with his quilt and a book....which he reads with his eyes close snoozing.....his current quilt is basically a rag and easier to make him a new one then replace all the binding on the other. I confess, I love piecing but not binding and especially mending.

Pa going bowling with son. We used to bowl on leagues and now we have a new alley nearby so he is actually willing to leave the farm to bowl. Quite the hermit. I like it 'cause I get the house to myself for a few hours. Doesn't happen often. Bought the yarn to do a felted tote bag and anxious to get started. Our yarn shop owner always has new items she's made that entices one to spend money! She'll gladly print you out a pattern for anything from Ravely...and sell you the fixings!

I keep thinking about those bears, Lindamarie.........


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

We now have all 4 dgds here. Dgds sitter taking a vacation. 

Today we had 5 bears in the yard and Bambi running around. I have 3 calls in to the DNR. Weather here hasn't been a steady fold for them to hibernate guess. They better get their stuff together. 

There is no more room at the inn, and if anyone...2 legged or 4 legged shows up I'm out of here. I feel so bad for my dh. He's a great man and lately I've been snapping at him. I told him its not his fault. There's a lit of stress and can't get enough coffee in my system. So much for golden years, if any luck we might end up with some tin foil years.

Any more kids show up and I'm taking my chances with the bears


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Lindamarie -- I can relate to moving in with the bears. When we had 4 teenaged girls in the house, I often wanted to be wherever they weren't!!!!!!!!! I hate to tell you this and you probably don't want to hear it, but the caffeine is probably 3/4's of your irritability. Those bears would scare me to death especially with little ones around. 

We're supposed to get 1" or so of snow and wind (no surprise there its always windy here) later today and tonight and much cooler temps. I was to the eye doctor to pick up my new glasses (expensive!) and the damp wind seemed to go right through me. I'm thinking potato soup someone mentined sounds very good for supper.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

If the DNR doesn't call back soon, I am calling .22 and 8 mm.

Actually I'm worse without the coffee. I am so wiped, I feel like the dust mops mop.

What was that movie....open season and over the hedge. Then throw in animal house. You have to pass a test to get any kind of license, except to have kids. I'm beginning to think that there is a whole generation of irresponsible, lazy, entitled people out there. Dh says we are prepping not for zombie attacks, but to survive our grown children. They weren't raised like this.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Cold - Winter storm watch- sleet- windy.....Agggggggh!

We managed to get our feed order stored, before the rain hit....but....it was close!!!!

Knitting in every spare second. Wish I could just hole up and knit the weekend......but, I cannot. I have more orders to prepare and deliver for Thanksgiving.

Received a case of 110 hr candles, I ordered from Batterysavers.com. 

Jen and lindamarie------{{{{{Group HUG}}}}}}


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

TDD - your knitting has me giggling. Just this morning on Facebook I saw a picture of guy in a knitted "union suit", for lack of a better term. It was posted by Larry the Cable Guy (here's a link, I think, for those with Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...412511728463.186722.5677948463&type=1&theater not sure if those not on Facebook can see it.)

Anyways the sun is shining and the birds are singing!!...well, figuratively - it's actually dark and dismal outside. BUT...I am starting to feel like myself again!! :bouncy: Meds must have me on the up swing.

Getting ready to go into a crazy busy weekend. Youth Gun weekend, so DH and DS will be up and out the door VERY early tomorrow, leaving DD and I home. We are going to make up LOTS of cookies dough to freeze. Too early to start baking, but we can prep. We will also make up some chocolate lip balm for gifts and some other "girly" things. Sunday DS is working the church bus, which gets him home about 12:30. Then we need to RUN to event an hour away to meet up with my folks and some family friends (one if which I haven't seen in 20 yrs!). Then run back home in time for DS to be at church at 5pm. 

My mom wants to keep my DD on Sunday till T-day, so in anticipation of this DD has done 3 math lessons and is finishing her history book between now and then (she was supposed to finish it next Tuesday). That's a big thing as she HATES to read. This all came up this morning, lol. I have a call into DH to verify that's okay with him. I doubt he had any plans that would be messed up by this, but I want to check.....we are a team after all. DS will be spending a weekend with my folks in a few weeks, so they want "equal" time with DD, and every weekend suggested was busy. SO this seems to be a perfect solution 

Things outside the home are very stressful. Our church is going through a major "growing pain" and much of the congragation is very upset by it. Long story short one of the staff members was let go....she is an amazing woman, direct 3 vocal choirs and 5 bells choirs in our church (not bad for 250 active member church). Apparently, "behind the scenes" have been a nightmare, which no of us saw. So after years of "problems" - of which the board and staff may not speak as it's confidential, so we aren't sure what it is - she was let go. Lots of hurt people....please keep us all in your prayer as we all work on healing from this. 

Add to the above stress the possible work change and relocation and then the holidays (not my favorite time of year as I like/thrive with consistent routine, lol) and well I'm just thrilled I'm not going batty, screaming at the kids, or have panic attacks:bouncy:. Life is Good - at least inside our for walls....rest of the world has "issues"


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

LindaMarie, will keep you all in our prayers! How old is your Mama? Is your father alive or is she by herself? Sure hope the biopsy shows nothing serious. I know you have all you can handle on your plate right now. There was a time this year that I thought I could not take ONE MORE THING, but got through it and things have eased up a bit. Hope things get easier for you soon. I agree with the others that you most likely have a mama bear and yearling cubs.

For some reason I've really been thinking about gardening lately. Just in time for the first snow that has stayed around. Hmmm. Maybe my intuition that I need to ramp up my gardening efforts? Also need to get out and set up a better shooting range, as dh thinks two layers of 1/2 plywood and two bales thick of straw won't stop 22 shells or shotgun pellets. Any thoughts? How do you figure how much backstop material you really need? Don't want anything going through and hitting the barn!


----------



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi all, remember me?:cowboy: Well the marrige Thing I had going on this summer. Well for the most part we seem to have worked it out. We still have a lot of bumps but counseling has helped tremendously as was both of us going back on our anxiety meds.:whistlin: Anyhoo, now we are back onto our prep modes. We also finally got our other house rented so we are no longer paying double bills.:clap::sing::buds::rock::banana: I have been lurking on this thread and have kept up with your stories. MGM congrats on retirement sweetie! And TDD I am sorry about your MIL. Dealing with my grammy in a similar situation. Lindamarie - I agree witht he others take out the bear you have enough on your plate without worrying whether or not the grands will get eaten.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Cold front moving in this weekend. Hopefully bears will get the message!!!!

Farmersonja.....hello. Sonja is my dgds name.


Jan....mom is 78, dad died at 59 of liver, lung and brain cancer. She had 2 more mammograms and an ultra sound, then biopsy. Dr told her results won't be back till next week. Its just waiting now.

DNR called, wanted to make sure it as a bear, might I have been mistaken. Told her I have the pics and video. Ok, we'll get back to you. 

On the up side, I got middle dgd pretty much potty trained. Insert many dancing bananas here. Baby is cutting another tooth so cranky. Dgd got a boo boo when she tried to sharpen her finger in pencil sharpener. Thank god not an issue electric one. Where do they come up with this stuff????

Dh spends a lot of time in the wood shed. I think he's having a man to man talk with yogi. He's out numbered in the house, 5 females; even the cats are neutered. 

Got a seed catalog in the mail, something to look forward to. If all the girls are still here will definitely have to expand garden.

Hunting season starts Monday and I'm as ready as I'll ever be. Time to try and get Bambi in a jar. 

Everyone stay warm. One more cup of coffee and I'm off to bed. This is my quiet time.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

lindamarie- have you still not figured out where the "dancing banana's" are?:banana::banana::banana::banana:. Go to the "smiley face",they are located there. You have made plenty of posts... you should not be too restricted, by now.

Hi Sonja!! Welcome back. We missed you!!!
Glad things are on the upswing for you and yours.

We stayed above freezing.... by one degree... that's good enough for me.
BUT, the next 4 days are gonna be tortue.

At lease I didn't slip and slide when I went out to do the early feed.

With the pressure falling.... dh and I are feeling our "misery" in our joints.

Fireplace is roaring. Border Collies are happy to be inside....... They have the miseries, too!:gromit::gromit:

We enjoyed the steaming, creamy bowls of Potato Soup. Dh said" this sure hits the spot"". I put grated cheese and crumbled bacon on top...mmmmmmmm!

Ordered a case of Freeze dried Beef dices, from EE. Best price out there, right now.

Finished another scarf and started another....You know I say I have finished these... not quite... I just have gotten them off the needles... they still all need fringe.

I have to spend some time in the kitchen, this weekend, but, I do hope to rest a bit....OR, maybe get out to the range!:happy2:

I have to smoke some Ribs for an order this week.... this cold is going to challenge me.:hair

Everyone stay safe and warm.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

:nanner::nanner::nanner: Just got a great phone call. At 7:50 am my son got his first doe! Now the girl and I have about 2 hrs to clean up the garage so we can hang her :runforhills:

Lindamarie - use the "go advance" button next to submit reply. That should give you a different "reply window" with a bunch of similes to choose from on the right hand side.

Got to scoot...need to clean garage - pictures later:gaptooth:


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Ok, Jen, Mpillow and Mutti.......your kids have all gotten a deer, they are putting this old lady to shame and giving me hope at the same time. Congratulations to all of you and wish me luck. I am grandma, I can do this


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Its snowing.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

lindamarie said:


> Its snowing.


Your deer season starts Monday, you said? Then snowing is GOOD! Cold and snow makes them move (at least that's what we have found). Hubby's been hunting almost every weekend for 8 weeks and seen almost nothing. Today the temps are dropping and snows coming....and we got a deer. Seems to be the same story EVERY year.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Have had 2 in the yard all morning. The minute I put on my boots and get my rifle they will be no where to be found. They are as crafty as the dgds.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana: For You lindamarie!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Awsome news, Jen.:bow:


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

The Happy Boy

Took us about 5 hours to skin and butcher her. I'll "clean up" the roasts and grind the meat on Monday...caning on Tuesday. I told the boy he could sleep as late as he wants on Monday....4:30 am doesn't work well with his normal body rhythms. He has to be at church by 7:30 a tomorrow, so no caching up then, lol.

She will be our first attempt at tanning!!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Ohio Dreamer...bet your son was over the moon. Our weekly newspaper only puts in the kids that get a deer...happy to see so many being successful...and actually m mostly girls. And many with big big bucks,too.Last day of gun season here. 

Son here early...12.2 degrees this am! I went back to my warm bed after making the coffee...heard some shots but he hasn't called his pa to bring the tractor out yet. So not him. Modern hunting...use your cell...why drag it home? Hehe. Our 80 acres of thick oak woods are steep, lots of gullies and cedar groves and you can easily get turned around out there if you get off the paths. Plus it backs up on thousands of acres of state forest. I've been turned around so bad that I've had to let my horse bring me home before.

Lindamarie...nice to see your conservation dept. is a useless as ours. They brought us rubber bullets and an electric fence charger. The 11 colonies of bees were totally destroyed...why would be putting up a fence now? Duh. And there won't be any rubber bullets if Mr. Bear wanders back. Our ammo is the real kind.

Supposed to be cold all this week. Started with almost 3" of rain. Good days for staying in. Finished the snood, a cowl in a gorgeous bulky yarn and the reducing on the top of the hat son was making. Back to socks now although my dil was out and really like the turquoise heather snood so see another in my future.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Jen, your son is a cutie! He looks so proud of himself with his deer, as he should be. Congratulate him for me, will you? Glad to hear your sinuses are clearing up - no fun to be all stuffy and have your head pound every time you bend over.

TDD, the Weather Channel has been running coverage of your winter storm all day...stay safe and warm, friend. When did they start naming winter storms like they do hurricanes? I noticed it last year, did I miss it before that? :shrug:

Mutti, it sounds like the same storm is headed your way? Warm and safe wishes for you, too, friend. I love reading about your son and his knitting and quilting, etc. A real Renaissance Man! I wish I had knitting skills, but I just don't seem to have the knack. I do want to work on my crocheting skills this winter, though.

LM, Girl! Did I see that right....FIVE bears in your yard?  Forget the DNR, start shooting. This is not a safe situation!!!! With all those precious grands, it's time to dispatch at least one bear. Sounds like you need a shop to escape to, like your dh does. Going from being an empty nester to having multiple kids underfoot constantly is a HUGE adjustment and you need a little "me" time for your own sanity. I'm in on that group hug, BTW.

Sonja, of course I remember you! Welcome back, and I'm glad to hear things are improving. Looking forward to seeing you posting again. Thanks for the retirement congrats, too. I'm enjoying myself here at home. 

Ann, I had enough trouble with 1 or 2 teen age girls at a time...I think I would have been in a rubber room if I'd had 4 of them at the same time, lol. All those hormones, the trauma and the drama. :stars: Were these your foster daughters? Looks like the cold weather is hitting you and Jan, too. Brr.

I've been keeping busy here. Yesterday I worked on the barn cleaning and cut small firewood on the table saw, hauled enough wood into the house to top off the hearth. Been burning through more wood than usual, since it's been pretty cold. Today I worked on the barn cleaning again - I'm nearly done with the first stall. Been working on it a few wheelbarrow loads at a time - big contractor dual wheeled barrow. I pushed it a little harder today, hoping to finish it, but found some huge rocks and maybe a stump(?) in the floor and worked on that for long enough that I ended up calling it a day.

It's been in the 20's overnight for the last week...I've had to chisel through 2-3" of ice on the garbage cans (full of water) to get water for the horse every day. The ice in the buckets is pretty much totally frozen, and even the 275 gallon tanks have ice on the surface. Supposed to stay cold until this coming weekend, but mostly sunny days, so I'm happy. Such a nice change from our normal gloomy, wet November weather! 

I started a couple half gallon jars of apple peelings and cores brewing - hoping for some good apple cider in a month or so. Mutti, did you add sugar to your apple cores? I've seen recipes both ways. I didn't add any yet (I forgot)...maybe I should add some to one jar and not the other and see if it makes any difference. I also made another batch of applesauce, canned 4 pints and a half pint, and set another batch of apple butter to cook down.

Had my bff over for Scrabble last night. We've been playing Scrabble together for over 30 years now. We both love to read and have pretty good spelling and vocab skills so we're pretty evenly matched. I won, but only by 10 points.

I have to go to town tomorrow - have an appointment with an orthopedist about my trigger finger on my right hand. It'll be a good opportunity to get a few more errands run, see my grands again, and maybe get a pizza.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

LM, to make the dancing banana, type a : then type banana then type another : Like this, but no spaces in between : banana : :banana:


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

We may have dodged the worst part of the storm..... light ice right now....Hopefullythat is the most we will see.

Lots of folks already without electricity......not us!!

Mutti - 12 Degrees>>>>> AYE!!! 

MGM - For me, it was easier to learn to knit... than crochet. Start off with the garter stitch.......easy.

Made pie's and extra crusts. Completed my Winery order, and even found time to color my hair!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Just found a letter in my front door from the Mayor, lol. The are having a big "light up" this Sunday in our town. Well they are shutting down our road! (we literally live on Main St). Going to be traveling caroling, concerts and carriage rides (which is why a 1/2 mile of road is shut down, I'm betting). We are a cute little small town America town.....that is getting a HUGE company moving to town that will likely double the population in about 2 yrs (10,000 more people on the way :yuck. I'm sure Chesapeake coming is part of the reason for the "big deal".....more $ to play with from their taxes and they have been putting some money into our infrastructure. Although this event is well attended and has been growing each year. 

They are requesting we decorate if we can. I usually don't, just because I'm too lazy. BUT, since I'm going to the shopping zone later today I'll stop and see if I can find some inexpensive garland and red bows for our pillars out front. Going to price some of those light up deer and red rope lights, too. We LOVE the "hanging deer with the red pool below" lights.....yeah we are very ******* here, lol. We may hang that from the garage.....which isn't really in view from the road, unless people look down the alley. But we'd get a kick out of it, neighbors likely will, too.


Mid January cold here....teens overnight. Need to grind venison today as well as decorate the outside of house, lol. I woke up DS and told him, he's game for helping out. Guess we'll put the lights on the fruit trees after all this year. Have to do that today as 5" or more of snow may be falling tomorrow. I want to set up the caner outside, too, for tomorrow. I don't care if it is 20 degrees, I'd rather can outside, lol. Actually I do it on the deck, so I stand inside where is it nice and warm and "moniter" the caner through the window. I should be able to just do one load....she was a small doe. May do some Sloppy Doe, too, since it's the same processing time. I think I'm okay on ground beef in the freezer, so I can can the doe.....and with DH gun hunting next week (and bow hunting this coming weekend) there is still a good chance for a 2nd or even 3rd deer.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Sleeting now but the majority of this winter storm is predicted to go south thru Arkansas. We seem to be in a pocket and storms go north or south of us. Arkansas is prone to really bad ice storms so hope this doesn't happen. OK really got slammed. Looks to be moving on and possibility of ruining a lot of Thanksgiving celebrations. Which reminds me I best get that turkey out of the deep freeze!! 

Tomorrow is our town day...library, recycling center, 10% off at the grocery store for seniors. Only thing I really need is some fresh broccoli. Will make pie, rolls come Wed. I've just watched and gotten all my fixings on sale. 20# of $1.69 butter in my freezer makes me happy.

TDD...I learned to knit when I was 7 or 8 from my mom. Sis never liked handwork but I persisted. My poor mom spent many a time fixing my mistakes and trying to get my cranked down stitches off the needles!! Have improved since then, thank goodness. Have made a few crocheted afgans but I just like the look of knitting better. My DIL crochets and actually is making socks! Who knew?


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Hat..check, gloves...check, coffee...check, rifle...check. Barf bag....? If I can take on the dgds I can do this. Of course haven't had one in the yard all morning.

DNR...its illegal to shoot a female, are you sure it was a bear, can't shoot bear on Sunday or after 9pm. I'll ask it to let me check it's sex, yes it was a bear, I have pics and video, didn't know bear knew the days if the week or how to tell time. They might be able to get me rubber bullets. Oh boy, government agencies out to help and save us.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Great job on that deer, Jen! He looks proud!:thumb:

I'm freezing cold...minus 3 with the wind factor during chores this am, even worse yesterday afternoon...WINDY! Longjohns came out early!

Turkey day preps starting today....


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

LindaMarie, one thing to be careful of, if the bears are nearby and lurking and you get a dear, it will be a free buffet for them, and they MIGHT be over before you get it dressed out and hung up. Be sure to have your hubby keep an eye out for you. In fact, you probably will need his help hanging the deer anyway, at least I probably couldn't hoist one up myself! Good luck!

Jen, good looking guy and deer! Congrats! We sure miss not having one or more deer this year.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Cold here 8Âº but the icy weather went south of us. We got a bit of snow not worth mentioning.

Still don't have a good head count for Thanksgiving. Son, grandson, g-granddaughter for sure, maybe grandson's wife, maybe dd. The maybe's worry me because grandson's wife has 4 or 5 children from her first marriage and dd's partner has 3. Plus I have another maybe from dd's son. So far I'm just ticked off, but I'm approaching VERY ANGRY at lack of consideration. I don't care how many are here, just don't want to cook for 6 and have 12 show up!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WV Farm girl (Nov 26, 2011)

If any of you live near a Reisbecks grocery store they have Folger's coffee on sale for $5.99 (normally 10.49). I didn't see it in their weekly ad so was happily surprised to find it. Also their San Giorgio pasta is $1/box. I always pick up some of their 3minute macaroni. It's good and I think in SHFT where fuel could be at a premium it's quick and easy to cook up. I should have 5 months of pasta on hand now at the rate we eat it for about $8. 

Also Dollar General has Maxwell House coffee for $6.25. That's pretty cheap for us. I don't drink coffee but dh does so between the 2 sales I think I got enough for 3-4 months for him.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*TDD*, I think I do better with one hooked stick than I do with 2 straight sticks, lol. I do want to try again this winter, along with learning to read crochet patterns.
*Jen*, Sloppy Doe! I love that play on words. Have fun decorating, and stay warm. Did you get snow yet?
*Mutti*, crocheting socks? Seems like it would be kind of lumpy compared to knit socks. :shrug:
*LM*, how the heck are you supposed to know it's a sow bear? Good grief. :stars:
*MP*, brr! It's been cold at night here, but nice during the day - I've been out in shirt sleeves. We might see snow within the week, though. 
*Jan*, good point on bears smelling the kill...better to harvest the bears first!
*Ann*, cooking for 12 and having 6 show up is only marginally better - that's a lot of leftovers!
*WVFG* - that's a really good price on Folgers - I had to pay 6.99 a can and was happy to get at that price.

Had my consult with the ortho doc yesterday and ended up getting a cortisone shot in my hand. I guess I have a 2 in 3 chance of either improvement or cure, 1 in 3 that I'll have to have a tendon release done. I'm supposed to be taking it easy and not using my right hand any more than absolutely necessary...um, I'm completely right handed. I'm having a hard time remembering to be a lefty! I'll know in a week if the shot helps.

Had fun shopping Goodwill yesterday - found lots of Christmas gifts, games, some clothes and an afghan, books, a Nesco 6 qt roaster oven (needs a lid and rack), Marimba stovetop espresso maker, some cooking racks and a heavy mini-muffin pan, and probably the 3 best prep buys were a really heavy old ball peen hammer for 1.99, a like new Foley food mill for 2.99 just like the one I've used until it's down to base metal in spots, and a package of 2 pair of Snow-Trax, brand new, for 6.99 (or was it 7.99?). Have you seen them? They slip over your footwear, have metal coils and spikes on the bottom that grip the ice and keep you from sliding or falling down. If we get ice or snow, I'll get to try them out. 

I took some of my "apples with a skin condition" back to Grocery Outlet and asked for my money back on 8 of the 16 bags. Some of the apples were splitting and cracking - I've never seen them do this before. I figure I have used or will use half of the apples before they go bad. They honored their satisfaction 100% policy, no problem, thankfully. I promptly spent it on dog food, rice and pasta. They had 2# bags of rice for 1.29, bought 8 bags, and pasta for .69 per 1# packages for egg noodles and .99 for same size rotini. Bought a total of 17# of pasta. The rice and pasta will go into storage, and 2 33# bags of dog food will keep Russell, the Muttley Wonder fed for a couple more months, at least. 

Today, I wormed the horse, hauled in wood, fed and watered all the critters, groomed Muttley and worked on his training. I got him into the back of the SUV and made him stay there, lying across my lap, getting plenty of love and biscuits until it felt like he relaxed a bit. Making progress toward being able to take road trips with the mutt. 

Along with the outside work, I got out the Christmas stuff, cleaned and re-organized most of the back storage room and moved my old queen bed set in there. Can't set up the bed, but at least it's in there, even if it is leaning against the storage shelves. 

I meant to have an early night, but here it is 0245, and I'm still awake. Time I got off the computer and into my beddy-bye. Nightie-night!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Wind has been an icy torture treatment here, too. I have always liked feeding in the early a.m........ not so much lately. Brrrrrrrr. That wind cuts like a knife. With all the moisture in the air, you get the stinging factor, as well.

All my " paid for" Thanksgiving pie, cakes, Ribs and smoked chickens.... will be delivered today. Tamales are gone. YES!!!!!! Fist pump!!!

I will start on my fixins today.

We got a big project at work, so not much knitting for me during work hours.
Working Friday.. But, I am going to try to sneek a few minutes of " on line" black friday shopping.

MGM -You are just going to bed...... I have been up for 2 hours!! LOL!!!

Well, I better run.

EVERYONE HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY HOLIDAY, FROM MY HOME TO YOURS!!!!!


----------



## gilpnh1 (Nov 11, 2013)

We moved back home to Missouri 1.5 yrs ago from Florida. Love it here, don't hate the winters like I used to, I'm just not going to leave the house
We bought our earth contact and 3 acres with 40x40 shop this last August from the bank. Took us 2 months to get it liveable. Have spent the fall cleaning the property some (TONS) of trash. Will pretty much hibernate til spring now as we have no critters to care for yet.
I work from home as a Nurse Auditor, will put in my 8.5 while my boys sleep in, then basketball practices. My carpenter hubby and a friend are going to finish tacking down the carpet and other projects as we are hosting family on Saturday. I will make croutons, bread crumbs and the dough for my Lamberts Throwed Rolls tonight, then visit my sweet little hospice buddy at the nursing home. It's a weekly "date" that I really enjoy, eating cookies and watching rodeo


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Deer is done! She only turned into 9 pints of chunk, 8 pt of Sloppy Doe and 7 packages of sausage (yeah, she was small) BUT that's 25 meals (we ate fresh burgers on Monday) of non-hormone/ anti-biotic meat!

Decorations are up, lights took about 45 min, garland was quick...only about 20 min. So much warmer yesterday when we were putting up the garland verses Monday when we did the lights.

It's all pretty now, about 4" of snow fell. If I was smart I'd put on my boots and hit the streets with the camera. It that pretty wet snow that sticks to all the trees....making a beautiful wonderland.

I think I'll just straighten up the house and make a chocolate pie and enjoy the last day I have my boy to myself (after we finish school....shhh don't tell him).


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Guess I will only have 5 for Thanksgiving dinner plus dd and her step-family will come for dessert after eating dinner with his family. Grandson's wife posted a pitty me on Facebook that she'd "be all alone" for Thanksgiving. Only reason she'll be all alone is because she won't come to our house because she can't get cell phone reception here. God forbid that she'd actually have a conversation with anyone in the room. Oh, well, her loss. Dd challenged her on Facebook that she knew she'd been invited here!!! 

It is so nice having all day today to prepare food for tomorrow. When I worked I'd always end up staying up half the night getting everything ready. 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

I am going to live with yogi and boo boo.
Haven't gotten a deer yet, though not for lack of trying. Dh and I had a small disagreement over me hunting. It also might have had something to do with me and chainsaw. He was hurting, cold weather just makes his back and knee (has screws and metal plate) hurt more. He felt like he couldn't provide for me and dgds. Told him not to worry, at least in willing to do my share. We're a team. Needless to say things stressed here.

Had freezing rain and now almost 6" of snow on top. We are not going anywhere.

I have no idea how I am supposed to tell a sow from a boar bear. Hopefully this snow and cold snap will send them into hibernation.

Mom got test results back, cysts only. Thank god. They are going to remove them next week.

Everyone have a very happy and joyous thanksgiving. Stay safe and warm.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

OK, sow verses boar.....If I am remembering correctly....

Sow's have shorter front legs then back so there back it at a bit of an angle - verses a boar with a level back. Also there is something about the look of the rear end (you need to be on the south end of a north bound bear to see it). I think the sow is broader in the rear end.....like an upside down capital U - I forget what a boar 's looks like. It's narrower, but I forget the visual you compare it to. Honestly, if I had a bear hanging round in Nov in the woods where I lived with 3-4 little girls. I'd shoot either sex and fill out the paperwork saying sow! That is assuming you don't have to have a physical inspection of your hide.....we "check in" online here.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Regarding bear removal - I think this is definitely a SSS situation.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Have been reminded twice by DNR, illegal to shoot sow. Reminded DNR have kids out here and if bear gets aggressive I don't really have time to sex it. Gotta love our government agencies.

Nothing like having to go outside armed at all times. Thing is we are not the only ones with bear problems. One of the DNR officers had a bear destroy his vehicle by crushing in roof. 

I now keep the big gun loaded at all times, but safely upstairs away from girls. When outside it is within reach. Hopefully they will get the message and hibernate soon.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*TDD*, let's see, you're 2 hours ahead of me, so did you get up while I was going to bed, or had you been up for 4 hours when I logged off? My dyslexia is kicking in, lol.
*gilpnh1*, welcome! Nice to have another nurse here.  What are those Lambert throwed rolls and please share the recipe? Pretty, pretty please?
*Jen*, nice thing about a small deer is that it can be processed so quickly. I'm envious of your pretty snowfall. I hope it snows here soon. Mmmm, chocolate pie! One of my favorites.
*Ann*, really, not going to Thanksgiving dinner because THERE'S NO CELL SERVICE???? Some people.  No great loss to not have her there, imho.
*LM*, so sorry your hubs is feeling less of a man because you want to hunt. Yes, it's stressful to have so many changes, so fast. At least you ARE a team. Sometimes one teammate has to carry the other, but that's part of being a team. I'm sure there are times when HE'S the one to carry you. (((Hugs))) and here's hoping Yogi, Boo Boo and the rest of the clan figure out it's hibernation time soon!

Today was laundry day - I did it all in 5 gallon buckets with a plunger, in the bathtub. I needed to trade out stored water, so I used it for wash water. Broke ice and brought in buckets of rain water to run through the Berkey for refilling the water jugs. It took about 22 gallons of water, being generous trading it out when the rinse water was getting too soapy. Hardest part of the whole process was remembering to use my left hand. I think I need to strap my right arm to my side!

Even after temps staying above freezing overnight, I still broke about 3" of ice out of some of the water barrels to get my filter water and water for the horse. Oh, that water was cold!!! It's back to freezing tonight - already down to 32*. It rained during the night last night, but it was just beautiful today.

Muttley loaded up in the back of the SUV twice today, had to be pulled to get his hind feet up on the deck both times, and I hooked his short lead to the rear seat headrest so he couldn't jump right back out, which he tried to do. Once he figured out I meant for him to get in and to stay in, he settled down to eating treats out of my hand. Will work for biscuits...that's my boy's mantra, lol. I keep the lessons pretty short and very upbeat.

Let's see, I also did dishes, cleaned the top reservoirs and the filters in my home-built Berkeys, sorted out more odds and ends, just puttering around cleaning and organizing more of my house. Went through the Christmas present collection and I don't have nearly as much shopping to do as I thought...I'd forgotten what all I bought on the post-holiday sales. 

The neighbors turned on their Christmas lights tonight - so pretty. I have a whole tote full of brand new lights that need hung. I'm hoping to get to that tomorrow, if I can do it mostly one-handed. Still can't tell any change in my trigger finger, and I'm sure I'm over-using it...typing probably isn't that good for it, either. Anyway, I'm exhausted tonight and I think I'm going to try to go to sleep while I'm feeling sleepy and before I get my 2nd wind!


----------



## gilpnh1 (Nov 11, 2013)

*gilpnh1*, welcome! Nice to have another nurse here.  What are those Lambert throwed rolls and please share the recipe? Pretty, pretty please?

small thread hijack:

There is a great family owned restaurant in Sikeston Missouri, that if you want your rolls with your meal, they chuck them across the room to you. They are fantastic, light and airy. I do the dough in my bread maker. Place is a Missouri icon.
http://tammysrecipes.com/just_like_lamberts_throwed_rolls


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

*Gobble, Gobble!!*

*gilpnh1 - Welcome!! and Happy Thanksgiving!*

Oven is heating, Turkey Breast is about to go in. Rolls are out rising. Thankfully, it is just DH and I, today.....That was just the way we wanted it.​ 
Frosty, Frosty, this morning........23F. I had to break ice on water troughs, and will have to do it again, later.
Early feeding was miserable. BRRRRRRRRRRRR.​ 
I may put the wreath on the door today. I was hoping to get the new door hung....oh well, too cold to open the entire house up.​ 
Everyone have a BEAUTIFUL DAY!!​ 



***********************************
Ok, I'm back.​ 
Turkey is roasting. Dressing has been prepared.​ 
FYI - Emergency Essentials is having a heck of a Black Friday sale!!​ 
House is quiet, I am drinking my coffee, Border Collies at my feet, DH is sleeping in.
I am Cancer Free and so is my Sis.
All my Pantries are full to the brim. Extra Feed stored for the animals.........
I have friends, I have never met, here on HT, who, cry, pray, worry, rejoice, challenge, and support me. ( and correct my grammer)
Yes, I am *mighty* Thankful!​


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Tdd.... I didn't have my glasses on and I thought you had typed all your panties are full to the brim.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

:hrm: Lindamarie.... No... it says Pant(*r*)ies. But, you made me look!! LOL!!:flameproofundies::hysterical::hysterical:

Put your glasses on, Darlin!!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Mashed 'taters in the crockpot, rolls rising on the table, brussel sprouts ready to roast, turkey finally thawed and Pa already asking when is dinner!! Thanks for the reminder about Lambert throwed rolls...that's what I'm making. Trying a cooking bag for the turkey 'cause I don't wanna mess up my new clean oven! Such bliss having an oven that actually is the temp it says.

Happy Thanksgiving to all. So much to be grateful for this year.

Next job-- wash the stinky Corgi...and then convince him to stay inside and clean. Old, half blind and deaf but still thinks he's a big time guard dog. 13 years old come March. I'm thankful I still have my buddy. Pa lost his 15 year old English setter Magoo this year. Talk starting about a new puppy in the spring...maybe an Australian shepherd....

Big box sitting here with my Christmas decorations. Will put the creche up first. Painted it 1st year we were married; 47 years ago. Then the chalkware choirboys. Take a brisk walk outside for some cedar greens...12 this am. 

Two mice so far caught in my trapline...a drawback of living in a leaky old farmhouse with welfare cats not looking for work!!! I hate that flash in the corner of your eye and you know there is another mouse...I don't rest until I git 'em!!! Only thing worse is a snake...like my friend found in her daughter's doll buggy IN her house! Goosebumps thinking about it.


----------



## gilpnh1 (Nov 11, 2013)

Put in my 1/2 day at work (from home )
Time to get out of my Jammie's and start cleaning the house from one end to the other. Family coming Saturday and will be at hubby's family all day tomorrow. First time they will see our new home finished. 
Make dough for Lamberts Rolls and crack the whip on my somewhat ungrateful boys this morning :-/


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Happy thanksgiving everyone!!!!!

Tdd.....im getting old, don't function without glasses and coffee.

I am thankful that dh and I are able to provide a safe and loving home for our dgds, a stocked pantry and wood shed, a sense of humor, the energy to handle raising kids again, knowing that even without a lot of money we are happy and provided for, my dh of almost 29 years, my DD being clean for 2 1/2 weeks, my new friends on s&ep, and no fresh yogi tracks in the snow. 

May everyone have a happy day no matter where you are and who you are with!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Hope everyone is having a wonderful Thanksgiving! 

Waiting on MIL and BIL to get here from PA. The turkey breast is still cooking. Just checked it and it's not quite ready yet. Put the vegetables in with the turkey to roast (sweet potatoes, red potatoes, red onion, carrot & garbanzo beans). Have a little pack of instant potatoes if BIL insists. Made cranberry pineapple relish, deviled eggs, and lemon chess pie this morning. I wasn't hungry a while ago but Mr. Turkey smells pretty good!


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

gilpnh1 said:


> *gilpnh1*, welcome! Nice to have another nurse here.  What are those Lambert throwed rolls and please share the recipe? Pretty, pretty please?
> 
> small thread hijack:
> 
> ...


Lambert throwed rolls are wonderful. We were just down at the one south of Springfield a couple of weeks ago. We always stop and eat there on our way to Branson every year.

And welcome, gilpnh1.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Back to the grind, today.
Grabbing a few things on EE's Black Friday sale........but, I have to wait until 8 MTN time.

I decided, that for my Christmas gift, I am going to ask DH for Admission to the Patriot Nurse Symposium, in my area, In April. I have failed to gather all of my Medical Supplies, although, I talk about it often. I try, but I get overwhelmed.

I hope to get back on my home refreshing........I never got started on my sewing/guilting studio...... I really want to get that done....... then.... We can build the closet/Storage Area, that I deperately need.

32F.... ready for the temps to moderate.....I'm already weary of the cold.

Well, I'm off.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

TDD...wow, Patriot Nurse Seminar would be a great Christmas gift. I watch all her videos. Our family is well setup for medical emergencies as son/I are nurses and DIL is a medic in the Army with two combat tours in Iraq. It can be a challenge to keep the supplies up though as always new and creative ways to get injuries on the homestead!

We were pretty restrained at our Thanksgiving feast. No coma states post eating. Hot euchre tourney though. Missed my other son being with us but had started new nursing job and low man on the rooster. Put the turkey carcass on to make broth.

Last of the Joel Dewberry fabric Aviary 2 fabric arrived Wed. late ups and itched all day yesterday to start cutting. Three different shops to find as it is discontinuted. Stuck the heater in my sewing room so fingers would function. No heat upstairs in this old farmhouse but what rises from below. Must go out and do some wood stacking first with Pa. Supposed to be back with daytime temps in the 50's rest of week. Much better than 12...

Did send in my Pinetree and High Mowing seed orders and really don't need any other seeds...but sure I won't resist all temptation when more catalogs arrive!! Should be really warm in ghouse today. Should try to get finished tidying up in there. 

Everytime we've tried to go to Lambert's the line has been out the door...our homemade rolls turned out perfectly though and super quick recipe that I'll definitey make again. And my new oven cooked them perfectly. Do I dwell on my new stove. Well, if I do forgive me but think I could do better with a wood cookstove than the range I was using. Pa happy 'cause the cookie jar stays full now that they turn out perfectly.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

We had a nice Thanksgiving here. All who planned to come arrived plus one who didn't let me know he was coming. Still not nearly as big a group as in the past. Food turned out okay and only one grandson commented on missing having turkey. He's a "drumstick" guy! Not quite 2 year old great granddaughter provided exercise for all as she has yet to comprehend NO and my house is no longer child proof. My grandson is such a good daddy which is amazing to watch.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Ordered from EE today.
Also, placed an ammo order.
I am going to try to make an early run, while DH is resting, to the gun range, tomorrow morning. It has been so long since I could just go do something, I wanted, it seems strange.
I am anxious to get some practice in.

I managed a combined couple of hours knitting today...... not much time allowed.... but, Hey........every stitch counts!! Finished another scarf and got it fringed.

Plan to can Dog Food this weekend. I have a lot of veggie and Turkey/Chicken scraps and bones to process.......So, Dog food it is.

Mutti - I hate trying to sew, when I am cold. I have been looking at the infra red fireplace - stove heaters. I think I want a small one to put in my sewing area.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> .
> I have been looking at the infra red fireplace - stove heaters. I think I want a small one to put in my sewing area.


My parents love their. Made their living room nice and toasty yesterday. Their living room was cold all my growing up years....old single pane picture window with a storm window and no insulation in the walls.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for the endorsement, Jen. I have been looking hard at them. The room is not a big room, but it is definately cold. The dogs come in and stay while I sew... so, they will be in there for sure...if it is warm.

Dog Food is stewing bones and all...... The Pressure Canner is standing by.die:die:

Not as cold today, and that is fine with me.:clap:

Off to the range, shortely :lock: 
It's my day, I'm gonna do what I want!!!:bouncy:


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

My "craft" room is in the attic. Even with a heater running, the sewing machine doesn't want to work up there in the winter! I have to bring it down to the dining room to use it.


----------



## gilpnh1 (Nov 11, 2013)

Yesterday was Thanksgiving at my house so it was all about cooking, family and a few trips to the store for ingredients forgotten. Placed my Amazon Christmas order right before I dropped off to sleep at 7:30pm.
Reading HT and having a cup of hot chocolate now. Will get the turkey carcass on the stove shortly to start some broth, then at my desk for a full day of work. Hubby will drag all if the Christmas stuff out and maybe get the tree up so we can decorate. It will be another week as I am leaving for Florida Tuesday.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Went to the range:happy:......I still got it!!!:nana:

After I came home, DH & I went to an Old Home Salvage place in a neighboring city. The buildings are cavernous and COLD!! 

We went into one that had a wood stove....but, they really did not know how to build a proper fire. 
I took it upon myself to show them... I restacked the wood , explained the reason for the damper... showed them how to get a draw.....and in no time.....a great fire was going and heat was radiating. ( CITY PEOPLE>>>>SHEECH!!) 

He thanked me profusly.............Honestly......I just hope it was vented correctly:hrm:. 

Dh shook his head and laughed and laughed........ 

We were able to find a couple of things we were looking for.... so, all in all..... a good adventure.

While we were visiting there, dh took me by a Yarn shop, I had recently found out about. It has been there 10 years in an old restored building. It was 40% off store wide.....and... I lost my mind!!!

He just found an empty recliner and fell asleep, while I ran amok!!:clap::clap::clap:
Happy, happy, happy!!!

Then we went Antiquing.....Hee, hee!! I found a couple of things I could not live without......Ok.... there were more than a couple.......One being a
pristine Parlor Cabinet Sewing Machine....I am IN LOVE!!!

We were so tired by the time we got home.....but, it was a good tired.

I processed 24 pints of custom made Dog food. 

Weather has warmed a bit, but it is damp today...... Another cold front on the way.

On the down side....my throat is scratchy this moring...... and hot coffee is not soothing it.

Probably from breathing the dirty air in those buildings! :smack

*********
Bought an Infrared Hearter/stove from Amazon.......In RED enamel .......I love it!! The colors in my Quilting/Sewing studio are Aqua/RED/White!!! Tee hee!!!!

********Correction....I found the same heater at Plow and Hearth for 25% off.... I cancelled Amazon... and bought it direct! for $50 Bucks less!!


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

The only prep I picked up before starting my no-spend month was some picture wire for my BOB


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

No preps the last week. Actually I've been bone lazy the last week other than cooking for Thanksgiving. I am putting great northern beans to soak tonight and will cook with ham bone and can along with leftover ham tomorrow. 

I'm seriously ticked off at my dd. She found out dh had purchased a handgun for me and went on and on about it Thanksgiving. She wanted me to show it to everyone but I ignored her on that. Her oldest son is a meth addict idiot and while he was not here his brother was. So now I have to worry about grandson showing up to steal the gun. 

I'm supposed to go into the office on Tuesday, but am going to call and see if I'm really needed. I want to finish up Christmas odds and ends this week and Tuesday is about the best day weatherwise to do that. I haven't been to the office for 3 weeks and have only had one phone call so I assume my replacement is doing her usual great job. The next training project is the annual statistical report for U.S. Trustee's office due in January which I always trouble shoot in December so its easy to do the actual report in January.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Oooooooooooooh Ann, I'd be seriously ticked, also. I hope nothing happens.... but, I share in your concerns and aggrivation. Very worrisome.

People can smart off about my Peanut Butter and Toilet Paper stash..........but, they better leave any thing concerning my weapons, left unsaid.

Has been a pretty sedate day here...my throat still feels like I have used a rusty wire brush on it..... I hope it is just allergy...and not a cold or worse coming on. With this roller coaster weather........who knows??

Paid a few bills, ordered my red stove, eating left overs........... that's about it today.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey, just popping in to say I started the December thread. 

Ann, I don't blame you for being ticked...I would be, too, under the circumstances.

TDD, lol - of course you've still got it, silly girl!  Had to laugh at you building the fire for the business folks - I can just see you doing it. It sounds like you had a most wonderful day, all the way around. 

I had a wonderfully quiet Thanksgiving, and hit Black Friday sales for things like a new (old) rifle, gun safe, tools, etc. I posted about it on the new thread. Enjoying a rainy evening tonight, wood fire keeping the house toasty, Christmas music playing, and I'm finishing up my dinner (pork roast and applesauce, white sweet corn with butter) before getting back into Christmas decorating mode. Take care, all!


----------



## gilpnh1 (Nov 11, 2013)

Worked today. Got a nap in to (one if the perks and dangers of working at home)
Spent 45 min on chat with Amazon fixing an order from last night. They were GREAT!
Make turkey stock from the carcass. It is in the fridge overnight so the fat can form on top.
Took down fall decorations.
Took ds to basketball practice, let him drive, ripped him a new one about listening to me when I give a suggestion :-/
Drug out Christmas decorations. Hubby got lights up and outside decorated. First Christmas in new home so decorating inside is going to take some thought got this OCD girl.
Turkey sliders and other leftovers for dinner.
Froze leftover sweet potatoes to do something with later.
Put turkey drippings in ice cube trays and into freezer for future gravy making or flavoring.
Separated out turkey meat to go back into stock for soup base, will can tomorrow .
Leftover grapes just went into dehydrator. Haven't used that thing in years, not sure what I'm doing.
Just trying not to be so wasteful. God has blessed us with our tiny homestead, I want to honor that.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Bump up


----------

